# Hardtail XC photo thread



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

All right yall im looking for inspiration for a XC built for the spring, lets see those hardtail cross country bikes you have stored away after that long winter.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My xc hardtail.


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

nice, what componants are you running?


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

This is my XC hardtail, but it wasn't stored away over the winter:


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

im curious, what suspension are yall running in the front?


----------



## Frontier Summit (Feb 1, 2009)

That last pic with the dock is wallpaper material.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It got dirty a few times this winter, this was just it's _picture day_ photo


----------



## TyTate (Oct 5, 2007)

wastelandmanstan said:


> im curious, what suspension are yall running in the front?


I've got 80mm right now but this week switching to 100mm. Or are you talking about brand? I got a new frame & fork so i'll post pics as soon as they get put together


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

This is SoCal, we don't have a "winter." So no storing here.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a rare one. Only two painted like this in existence.

View attachment 439877


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are my:

2009 Semi Custom Geometry Lynskey M230 17" Frame.

17lbs race ready.



























































































Full build details can be found here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=499645


----------



## mlarson (Dec 31, 2007)

*2X9 Litespeed*


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

20lbs. Raced it again yesterday. Pic was from last season. looks exactly the same tho .


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

My Fat at Cockaponset yesterday


----------



## Doug_ID (Feb 22, 2009)

*GF Paragon*


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

hey Cheers, any chance you could re post some of those pics? reading the build over in the weight weenies forum and it sounds ballin.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*Strong Titanium*



wastelandmanstan said:


> All right yall im looking for inspiration for a XC built for the spring, lets see those hardtail cross country bikes you have stored away after that long winter.


Heres some inspiration..
 Kasper

Biiig pic here


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

holy **** that thing (the strong) looks so nimble! beautiful bike, how does it ride? what material is that? (i hope its TI, i was just talking about a super similar dream bike today)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*As seen elsewhere...*

...but here's mine 

2002 Redline Monocog (the 26er):









2008 Redline d440 (the 29er):


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

*Hey, I have a hardtail too!*

>


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh...that's purty :thumbsup:  !!!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Duckman said:


> 20lbs. Raced it again yesterday. Pic was from last season. looks exactly the same tho .


What do you think of the XTC frame?? I'm thinking of buying the alloy frame set and building it as a second race bike with SID's i have.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*It's gotten it's fair share of riding this year....*

especially in the last month


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Here's what I will use for "XC" from now on:


----------



## nucmedjim (Sep 11, 2006)

...........


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Damitletsride! said:


> What do you think of the XTC frame?? I'm thinking of buying the alloy frame set and building it as a second race bike with SID's i have.


Typical classic HT race frame, imo. Average frame weight(3.5lb for this 19" carbon/alum hybrid). Been racing it off/on since late 05(04 frame). Won a couple races last year on it(Sport 50+).

Pic from last Sat's 6 hour race in a light rain, fwiw.

http://defiantphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/7601862_NgMvF#491721444_vDEhs-X3-LB


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Dazed said:


> Here's what I will use for "XC" from now on:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

wastelandmanstan said:


> holy **** that thing (the strong) looks so nimble! beautiful bike, how does it ride? what material is that? (i hope its TI, i was just talking about a super similar dream bike today)


 I wont disapoint you - It's Titanium allright!
The ride is good, very good. If I could change anything it would be the height of the front. Its wandering a bit when the climbing is steep. Thats compensated for -however, when the going points down or on long flat hauls.

 Kasper

(Another setup. Not as aesthetic -but the Float is way better than the F100X and the Brooks saddle was "not my thing". The mallets is a that-day-only-tryout)


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Duckman said:


> Typical classic HT race frame, imo. Average frame weight(3.5lb for this 19" carbon/alum hybrid). Been racing it off/on since late 05(04 frame). Won a couple races last year on it(Sport 50+).
> 
> Pic from last Sat's 6 hour race in a light rain, fwiw.
> 
> http://defiantphotography.smugmug.com/gallery/7601862_NgMvF#491721444_vDEhs-X3-LB


Ye cool, over here we just have a choice between full alloy or full carbon and i'll be going for the alloy. I just want to find out about the handling, i'll be coming off a Klein hardtail thats now too small for me. There is a kona kula on sale in a shop near me for a fraction more.


----------



## punkass (Feb 10, 2007)

*10 year break*










her she is after a ten year break, with some new and old parts.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

xtc, F120


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

...


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

My stumpy . 

Coming soon , Moots Rigormootis , I can`t wait !


----------



## MooseJuice71 (Jan 3, 2009)

My buddy's K2... :thumbsup:


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

sherijumper said:


> My stumpy .
> 
> Coming soon , Moots Rigormootis , I can`t wait !


That bike brings back memories.

In 2004 my wife did her first season racing as an elite on one of those. Ended up racing for Canada at World Championships on that bike (ended up 46th I believe).


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

*The Alma...*

...At the top of Little Pine (Santa Barbara) descent, having just climbed the singletrack last Saturday. Such an incredibly, perfectly, sweet bike.

jb
View attachment 440362


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

Built up a new HT 1x9 bike for Tubewifey! It is almost finished, should have it completed tonight.

It started out as a used ebay Jamis Dragon frame. The frame is made out of Reynolds 853 double butted cromo.




























A couple coats of aircraft remover and some elbow grease and you get this:




























Then 3 very light coats of primer:



















Then 3 coats of gloss white enamal and 3 coats of clearcoat:



















Finally start to bolt on some nice parts:










It has Hugi hubs, DT Revolution spokes, Mavic 230 wheels; Continental Race 2.2 Supersonic tires, Ringle Skewers, MY2000 Rockshox SID (2.8lbs), Thompson Elite X4 stem and Masterpiece seatpost, WTB Speed V saddle, King headset, Salsa liplock, Shimano M770 XT crank (run as 1x9), XT rear derailler, XTR Ti 12-34 cassette, 959 SPD pedals.

Still to go are XTR shifter/brake levers and Avid MagLite brakes. Not sure what handlebar will go on.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Man,that's sweet!!! :thumbsup: 
Great job on the respray!!!


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

longhaultrucker said:


> Man,that's sweet!!! :thumbsup:
> Great job on the respray!!!


Thanks. I was joking with her that her "new" bike is turning out really nice and is almost better (better frame and parts) than my SS bike and then I realized it was true. :eekster:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Tubedriver said:


> Thanks. I was joking with her that her "new" bike is turning out really nice and is almost better (better frame and parts) than my SS bike and then I realized it was true. :eekster:


:lol: Funny how that happens sometimes 

Just keep reminding yerself it's money well spent...and that "_if Mama ain't happy..._"


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

sherijumper said:


> My stumpy .
> 
> Coming soon , Moots Rigormootis , I can`t wait !


Stumpy for me also. Just bought it in Feb. I havent actually ridden it on the trails yet.


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

what seat post is that?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

navymtbkr said:


> what seat post is that?


Looks like a Thomson setback.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

Mine? Yes, It's a Thomson.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Tubedriver said:


> WTB Speed V saddle


Best saddle ever. I dont care how heavy it is, that thing can take a beating and is very comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tubedriver (Sep 19, 2008)

phoeneous said:


> Best saddle ever. I dont care how heavy it is, that thing can take a beating and is very comfortable. :thumbsup:


It seems to be the best one for my wife. She had a fancy Titanium Terry Womens saddle but hated it.

I have used an original Selle Flite for years, my butt is used to it so I just grab one on ebay every so often.


----------



## Yeti07 (Dec 12, 2008)

My Yeti ARC


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Winter??????*

never heard of it. February just means things are actually sorta "green" for a change.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Timmy said:


> never heard of it. February just means things are actually sorta "green" for a change.


I ll take winter over that any day.


----------



## paneristi (Jun 9, 2004)

mine










three musketeers (from L to R: Titus Fireline, Merlin XLM, Lynskey M230)


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

dude! Are you trying to drive up the price of Titanium on the commodities market by hoarding Ti?



Nice bikes!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

paneristi said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give us a comparison between the Fireline and the Lynskey?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, you're right. January and February are particularly terrible here.










You should definitely stay away


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

This will be my XC ride for the season... It may grow some gears when the high country opens up, but will lose them again for SSWC 










(Frame is a Sette Shadow)


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

sold it for a full boing


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeti07 said:


> View attachment 440798
> My Yeti ARC


MMMMMMMM nice bike ! I don`t see to many of those around my parts of the world .


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

Here's my 2007 Banshee Viento...


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

My 08' Gary Fisher Tassajara


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*My Zion 660*


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just bought it yesterday. Went on a 6 mile shakedown ride today. Man I forgot how much fun this was..
'09 Rockhopper Comp Disc


----------



## punkass (Feb 10, 2007)

navymtbkr said:


> what seat post is that?


it's a Thompson


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*My Jamis Durango SX*


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

Timmy said:


> never heard of it. February just means things are actually sorta "green" for a change.


nice, who made that? the fork is so cool.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

tpm7 said:


> Here's my 2007 Banshee Viento...


You have the seat pretty far to the back. Are you sure it is a good position for you?

OK, here's my "XC" bike, before the snow fell (new wheels and disc brakes on the way):









Might as well post the trail bike, before some more snow fell:


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks!

The builder is Tony Pereira in Portland OR.


----------



## djdirty (Apr 26, 2006)

Here are my two rides. My 10 year old Cannondale and my 2008 Yeti arc. Cannondale needs some new grips. It's my winter beater


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

</a>

*UPDATE*
Here is the 2009 bike....in full carbon. (www.rotwild.de)








</a>


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

My 2008 Rockhopper Disc 29er. I can't wait for the snow to melt around here.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

A bit artsy:










A bit more clear:


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is mine, running 2x9 this year (29-42/11-34)


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My wife's Reken...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My former HT made out of a heavy Nashbar steel frame.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

strangeland2 said:


> Stumpy for me also. Just bought it in Feb. I havent actually ridden it on the trails yet.
> 
> You are going to love it ! It`s been a great bike for me .:thumbsup:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine aren't exactly inspirational, but they get the job done for a 230lb rider.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I love my Fat, but when I'm looking for another bike, I'm going to check out those Lynskey's. That is a gorgeous bike!


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> A bit artsy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Living in Southern Cali...there is no such thing as Winter here. I don't race- but riding a 19-pound hardtail feels just like a mountain goat, up the steepest hills. I've maxed it out at 34mph on the road flats, too!


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

*My LiteSpeed Toccoa*

This was bought this winter and been pdated with newer XTR, Thomson, Fizik, Easton, Crossmax Sl and Industry Nine wheelset. Cant make up my mind what wheelset will stay on this.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Same pics as in the AM Hardtail thread.
XTR lever with XT 4pot front and M486 rear
Fox Float 140 RLC
M540 chipless
XT rear/ front der.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

My beauty who was patiently awaiting my return after 3 months of being at sea. took her out for a ride yesterday, and it was absolutely amazing. not exactly your lightest bike around, but i don't have to worry about anything breaking.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

why not

my voodoo


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Technically, it's a hardtail...*

And a hard front. It's my soulmate:


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 14, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Here are my:
> 
> 2009 Semi Custom Geometry Lynskey M230 17" Frame.
> 
> 17lbs race ready.


Very nice - I like the looks of that bike!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

My ride!



























...and my favorite pic :thumbsup:


----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

coachjon said:


> why not
> 
> my voodoo


I absolutely love it! :thumbsup: Reminds me of my Banshee a bit, not sure if I could run my regualr trail rig SS though!


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice to see some of those older Talas's still out there,
Mines from 2004 and still going strong!! 
(pictures soon)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't have called this thing race ready.

Until I took it racing.

Once last Fall, and again a few days ago.

This is a picture right after I brought it back from the shop, which includes cleaning with their tune. Figure it doesn't happen often, so I should record it.










If I can afford it this season, I'd like to put a narrower crankset on it and maybe also narrower rims. Aside from that, I'm going to try to keep it to maintenance only. I tried a 29er the other day and really liked it.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I wouldn't have called this thing race ready.
> 
> Until I took it racing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried other tire combos? Smoke/Dart is a great trail combo, but I would opt for something a little more predictable for race application. I think that might help your game alot. Smokes are some of the grabbiest tires I've ridden, but when they let go, they let go hard. Other tires will grab almost as well, but be much easier to ride out in a slide. Keeping the tires under you and under control even in a slde keeps your speed and confidence up. My preference for a do-it-all tire is the Continental Mountain King, but there are alot of good tires out there. Just an idea. Good luck with the racing bud.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

mine


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Have you tried other tire combos? Smoke/Dart is a great trail combo, but I would opt for something a little more predictable for race application. I think that might help your game alot. Smokes are some of the grabbiest tires I've ridden, but when they let go, they let go hard.


You can have my Dart when you pry it out of my cold, dead fingers.  I agree with you about the Smoke. I love the 126 tpi casing in my Panaracers, I think it makes the rolling resistance penalty much lower when running the tires at low pressure. I'm curious to try the Fire XC on the back - they're available with the same casing, they look like the spacing is a little more open and I guess Panaracer seems to think they've got a better rubber compound. So that's probably my next rear tire. I think I want to keep a somewhat chunky tread, at least unless the summer is really dry, because I'm in the Pacific Northwest and it's pretty much always muddy around here.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

My Cotic Soda with it's winter training boots on at the moment. I'm about to put my Rovals back on with much lighter tyres.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

My '04-ish Hardrock Pro. Since I took this picture I've replaced the seat with a Selle Italia Flite with Ti rails and replaced the OE fork with a '07 Bomber XC 600 and will be replacing the tires this weekend.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

nasty...


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

*Murphy Strikes Again*

My Haro Flightline Comp
First ride of the season I got a flat rear. I couldn't find my frame pump so I just decided to go without it, because what are the odds that I'm going to actually need it? Ah, Murphy never lets me down.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Hardtails*

is all i've got


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

bmwjnky said:


>


What kind of stem is this?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

251 said:


> What kind of stem is this?


Ringle Zooka Mountain Stem.
25.4 mm clamp only.

Circa 1996? +/- 2 years? I forget exactly.

Billet machined 7075-T6, w/ Titanium bolts. That fine example he has is anodized blue. Most of the stems were super long. 130mm+ in length, back in the day of super long stem, cut down super narrow flat handle bars, and super small frame.


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

Tubedriver said:


> Thanks. I was joking with her that her "new" bike is turning out really nice and is almost better (better frame and parts) than my SS bike and then I realized it was true. :eekster:


Which tube do you drive, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Here is mine. 09 specialised rockhopper frame, recent replacement for an 04. Almost all components were added on through a stretched upgrade process. A strange component group that works out to a bike thats one of the fastest on the trail, but can be run into the ground and keep on rolling. Thats pretty much perfection to me. Mech discs, bb7, mavic crossride rims, specialized dual control transmission, manitou relic fork. Recent convert to spd pedals from crankbros.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers! said:


> Ringle Zooka Mountain Stem.
> 25.4 mm clamp only.
> 
> Circa 1996? +/- 2 years? I forget exactly.
> ...


Correct, the stem I have is probably for the later part of the 90's since threadless wasn't that big earlier on. Even though I'm not that old my MTB roots are retro and I find the modern riser bars not quite right and too wide. Next paycheck the riser bar on my bike is out of here and I'm going back to a flat bar.

As much as it doesn't match the bike I won't get rid of it, looking at it reminds me of when I really got into MTB in the mid/late 90's. I'm actually going to get other components in blue to match it. I miss the late 90's odd/bright colored components and have had a hard time finding anything other than white and black in color and I wish someone would bring back gum wall tires.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Digging every turn of the cranks


----------



## papago warrior (Nov 29, 2008)

marsh rider said:


> My Haro Flightline Comp
> First ride of the season I got a flat rear. I couldn't find my frame pump so I just decided to go without it, because what are the odds that I'm going to actually need it? Ah, Murphy never lets me down.


I've got the flightline comp too. Kinda funny, I have the fmj cableset too. What's with the tape?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Never packed away over the winter... I'm enjoying my decision to change the bike from an All Mountain 130mm fork and riser setup, to a more XC 100mm fork and flat bar setup.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is my setup:

2008 GT Avalanche 2.0 frame 6061 hydroformed double butted aluminum
Reba SL 100mm, Sram X9 shifters, derailleurs, PG990 cassette, PC99 chain, Race Face Evolve XC cranks, Thomson stem & seatpost, Formula/Mavic custom built wheels (1500 grams  ) TruVativ carbon bars, Hope seatpost clamp and skewers, Hayes HFX-9 brakes with Dangerboy levers, etc. Total bike weight is 24.5lbs, not bad for a tough but light build for a clydesdale.

Picture from this weekends ride:


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are a few shots from today, lots of upgrades to the bike. Thomson and Chris King for this season!


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

double post


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

papago warrior said:


> I've got the flightline comp too. Kinda funny, I have the fmj cableset too. What's with the tape?


At school, I use the bike for getting across campus. The tape (tennis racket grip tape) is just there to protect the paint from getting chipped up on the bike rack.

Anyway, I fixed the flat and tried again yesterday- this time without incident :thumbsup: 


















btw, what site do all you guys upload your pictures to? I feel bad being the a-hole with the extra wide pics lol. I use flickr.


----------



## r70mtb (Aug 4, 2008)

Couldn't ride today due to pouring rain, so i'm stuck with memories...


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> nasty...


No sure if thats meant in a good or bad way, but thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

adept1 said:


>


That Salsa is b-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Hadouken* said:


> My Cotic Soda with it's winter training boots on at the moment. I'm about to put my Rovals back on with much lighter tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

2002 Weyless Easton Elite
Designed by Easton - Bonus
Really light bike


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

lamp no 3 said:


> 2002 Weyless Easton Elite
> Designed by Easton - Bonus
> Really light bike


At LEAST stand the poor bike up, eh?


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

didn't feel like it, i'm lazy.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

^ Who built your bike scrublover?


----------



## eujinc (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's my mud covered Motobecane Ti after this morning's race in Patapsco, MD.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Jwind said:


> wow, how long is that seatpost?


I think its a 400mm thompson one. I have pretty long legs compared to the stretch of my body, hence the length.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I recall scrublover's old steel hardtail frame is a Peyto.
As far as I can tell they are not available. I could be wrong.


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my Rockhopper in epic guise. Big upgrades include; F100 RL, CK wheelset, X9 drivetrain.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Well here is mine. This is how she looks on the trail. A real warrior this one is. Specialized rockhopper pro 09. 95% of the components are aftermarket mods by me. Got the frame as a warranty replacement. Pretty much built this one up really.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

perttime said:


> I recall scrublover's old steel hardtail frame is a Peyto.
> As far as I can tell they are not available. I could be wrong.


Yep, he stopped building and moved from the Vancouver area to the east coast of the U.S. Same state as myself, actually. At one point we ran into on another on the same local forum and he mentioned wanting to build again, but I've not seen or heard anything since.

It's a fabulously fun bike to ride.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Possibly the cheapest one on here. Got it for practically nothing at a pawn shop.


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice find, i really like the bike even though it's a bit old, the components make it look like a true trail worthy bike,


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

Great bikes....

Heres my Felt NIne 29er.....


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Hadouken* said:


> That Salsa is b-e-a-utiful!


I agree ! Nice looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Chameleon: Trail to Townie*

Really nice hardtails in this thread. Here's my Chameleon in it's former trail glory until I stripped her down to build my Blur last year. Now it's been given a fresh powdercoat and transformed into my SS townie bike. Yeah, a little overkill for it's purpose but she's almost too purdy to get dirty now 

Edit: I should also note that I've got a Redline Monocog 29er sitting in the box just waiting to be built up. Haven't completely turned my back on hardtails for the trail!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*My other Hardtail*

2002 Yeti ARC Ti


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Timmy said:


> 2002 Yeti ARC Ti


that's a sweet bike!


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

*Cove Hummer*










Cove Hummer

Crap photo, taken from my phone


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice Lynskey! I'm trying to choose between a Lynskey and a Cove Hummer. I have no idea where to go....


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

Mate, i'm intrigued by titanium hardtails. So much so that i'm selling my Intense Spider to get my hands on a Cove Hummer. What should I expect? Because I have no idea what i'm getting myself in to.....


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

tougeep3 said:


> Just bought it yesterday. Went on a 6 mile shakedown ride today. Man I forgot how much fun this was..
> '09 Rockhopper Comp Disc


here's mine 
















gotta sram x.9 coming in the mail


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's my recently rebuilt '93 Bianchi.


----------



## Tasselhof (Nov 18, 2008)

My Viper Scandium


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is mine. A 05 Devinci Hucker mated to an 07 Marz All Mountain SL1 (120-160mm). This is my favourite bike to ride from my stable.


----------



## dwfoster63 (Apr 14, 2009)

2009 Giant Rincon (excuse the "camara phone picture) :madman:


----------



## BikenBeer (May 31, 2008)

92' Stumpy M2.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bikenbeer... that Stumpy is so elegant. I like : )


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

This thread is making me wish I never sold my hardtail....


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Is this collection excessive?


----------



## Spinner54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Its going to rain this weekend*

so I won't be able to ride my new toy 

Originally purchased this as a comp disk - then I went crazy. The bikes perfect for me to get used to bombing through the woods again. (been a very long time)


----------



## Spinner54 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes.....you send me a couple to fix your problem


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry for the cell phone pic.....
2008 Gary Fisher Piranha
All stock except for egg beaters, FSA bash guard, and lock on grips. Over the summer when I get some cash I'm planning to upgrade the whole drive train.


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

My Fuji Mt. Fuji Pro carbon XC hardtail.
1x9 setup with X.0 shifter and rear. Rock Shox SID world cup 100mm fork thomson stem and post. Truvativ Noir carbon bars, Juicy Ultimate brakes 180mm front and 160mm rear, Fizik Gobi saddle and Mavic SLR wheels with Conti speed king 2.1 tires. 20 lbs with those pedals.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

hanjin said:


> My Fuji Mt. Fuji Pro carbon XC hardtail.
> 1x9 setup with X.0 shifter and rear. Rock Shox SID world cup 100mm fork thomson stem and post. Truvativ Noir carbon bars, Juicy Ultimate brakes 180mm front and 160mm rear, Fizik Gobi saddle and Mavic SLR wheels with Conti speed king 2.1 tires. 20 lbs with those pedals.
> 
> Wow, thats a lot of white! Get a set of NoTubes ZTR white rims and drop the weight 19 lbs...you must love washing that bike!


----------



## virtu (Mar 9, 2008)

Greetings from Brazil.
My GT Avalanche 2.0 2008 with some ups.

 

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Wow, thats a lot of white! Get a set of NoTubes ZTR white rims and drop the weight 19 lbs...you must love washing that bike!


I just love that bike period! Light fast and stable. Washing is not an issue.


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

Doug_ID said:


>


That pic is fantastic. I like how the bike and gear is framed against the terrain. Well done and nice looking bike.


----------



## p8ntsean55 (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

screampint said:


> And a hard front. It's my soulmate:
> 
> Nice fixie...but why the ghetto brake setup? You got a v-brake mixed an excellent Magura Marta front.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ghetto?*



Zachariah said:


> Nice fixie...but why the ghetto brake setup? You got a v-brake mixed an excellent Magura Marta front.


Not hardly.....more likely running a WI ecc rr SS hub in a cheerished geared frame. Disc version's a little more finicky for set-up/tyre changes during ride.

Mine, xtr rr V w/ Hope mono-mini fr. Up front's where the braking counts anywayz......


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Not a fixie, a singlespeed, without disc mounts on the frame. And I like to keep things simple. Maybe on my next ss frame.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Eccentric SS hub.....*



screampint said:


> Not a fixie, a singlespeed, without disc mounts on the frame. And I like to keep things simple. Maybe on my next ss frame.


That's what I have and was referring to, White Industries. Been on several of my vert dropout frames, @ 135#'s, V's stop me just fine.

Or maybe you found that magic gear without need for tensioning??:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

It's a ss frame without disc tabs. No eccentric bb, it has horizontal drops.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Reeeely? hhmmmm.....*



screampint said:


> It's a ss frame without disc tabs. No eccentric bb, it has horizontal drops.


....need to up the mag on my glasses.  I came in your shop while in town (out from from CA) for an Epic SS ride of JD's several years ago, hoped to have been back there by now....


----------



## ScreenName (Jan 14, 2006)

That's my newest toy.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

marsh rider said:


> Anyway, I fixed the flat and tried again yesterday- this time without incident :thumbsup:


i'd love to come across this scene someday.

a guy standing in a stream, camera in hand, taking a picture of his bicycle.

how could you contain a laugh?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

....


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*SSimplicity........*



nomit said:


> ....


.....dig those ARC's. :thumbsup:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's my Ti HT. Not been riding it enough this year.


----------



## marYn (Nov 23, 2006)

My Lynskey M230 ...with my dog


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

My 24.3 lb, 1x9, On-One slot dropout Scandal. (23.4 lb. sans pedals)




























Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Please ignore the other bikes on the pics.

My ride, ~00 Supergo Access









My son's, 2009 Leader LD-510H


----------



## maxpower47 (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean pic.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My Zion 660 again...


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Sitting clean at the Granby house









Posing with Sol Vista in Grand County Colorado


----------



## Sacke (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is my Beauty, handmade in France by two brothers.

Note the wishbone behind the seat tube and the junction between the bottom bracket and the chain stays.

Those machined pieces of miracle make this a little marvel.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

My turn. Only change on this bike from training day to race day is the tires. Training uses the Protection tires from Conti. Race day I switch out to the Supersonics. Always set up tubeless with Stan's.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Pooh Bear said:


> A bit artsy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tall gear


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Disregard the Superlight in the background....

97 Rockhopper. Hasnt touched dirt in over a year.... Im taking her out tomorrow night and the Santa Cruz is staying home this time.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

some pretty sweet bikes posted. 

I wonder if anyone here has a Chris Herting 3D Racing RoverXC hardtail. Now that would be a rare bike.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Sacke said:


> Here is my Beauty, handmade in France by two brothers.
> 
> Note the wishbone behind the seat tube and the junction between the bottom bracket and the chain stays.
> 
> Those machined pieces of miracle make this a little marvel.


Nice Propulse Barbarians, Sacke. That frame is currently the lightest alu hardtail made!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Nice Propulse Barbarians, Sacke. That frame is currently the lightest alu hardtail made!


I don't think that is a correct statement. That frame if I recall correctly is 1450g in a medium size.

I think the lightest aluminum frame is the Azionic AZ-7 frame which is 1210 g in a medium size.

Or the Extralite Rc1 Carver at 1250gr

The old Scott Team Issue Scandium were sub 1200g frames.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Just your average run of the mill old hardtail


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Available??*



Cheers! said:


> I think the lightest aluminum frame is the Azionic AZ-7 frame which is 1210 g in a medium size


I had bookmarked one of these from the Cambria site but they don't show up on site now. Any other vendors you've come across sell these??

Thx in advance-JMac


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

wastelandmanstan said:


> nice, who made that? the fork is so cool.


looks like a McCLung frame
Here's another one on the SS forum.... beauty frames
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=453309


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

My bike in the beautiful Jasper National Park...


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## katiedid (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not much I suppose, but it's a start


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Here is an update to mine. Made quite a few changes in the past few moths. New cane creek s3 headset. Converted to a 1x9 drivetrain and love it to death. Upgraded the rear derailleur to shimano xt low normal med cage (love it too). Changed the front disc rotor from avid crapagon to hayes v6 (MUCH better, anyone using roundagons should try the hayes). The rest is about the same. Love this frame. M4 tubing is good!


----------



## Mountain Jam (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my Stealthy Klean Klein Machine (2000 Klein Adroit Race)


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Similar, but with some very distinct differences.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477996


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

In pavement mode.


----------



## Randot (Apr 11, 2009)

*My first 29er*

My 29er


----------



## quinch (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

My pavement-mobile. Marin Pine Mountain '05 frame, steel (Columbus).


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful. And nice photos.

Would look even better without all those headset spacers and some knobby tires on it


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

adept1 said:


> Beautiful. And nice photos.
> Would look even better without all those headset spacers and some knobby tires on it


Thanks!

Without spacers my handlebar will be too low  For knobby tires I have a Turner 5Spot, so this one is my relax bike


----------



## steveeldr (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my Hardtail. gonna have to take some new pics though as I upgraded to disc brakes recently.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Archer13 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Without spacers my handlebar will be too low  For knobby tires I have a Turner 5Spot, so this one is my relax bike


How in the heck did you score Formula R1s? They are only OEM on Scott and Orbea bikes.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Some very nice bikes here. Ill add mine.
Norco EXC 2.0. Looking forward to spending a lot more time on this in the near future.


----------



## cdm110 (Apr 20, 2009)

Heres my "new" ish bike.. bought it from some dude that built it up himself with full XT components, so sounds good to me. (Camera phone picture so of course, not great quality)


----------



## flynngabriel (Jun 3, 2009)

251: what kind of frame is that?


----------



## Archer13 (Aug 19, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> How in the heck did you score Formula R1s?


It's not R1, but Oro Bianco.


----------



## laxcat (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## laxcat (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## laxcat (Jun 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

*1999 Specialized S-works M4*

This is my 99 S-works Stumpy. I bought it back in April and have been loving it ever since. It may be 10 years old, but you can't tell from riding it. It is light, nimble and responsive. The frame is pretty stiff, but it really transfers power well. I can climb and negotiate obstacles with ease that I always had trouble on. The components are still pretty nice too. The 952 XTR works great. The cranks are mismatched, but I have a XT crankset and bottom bracket that are waiting to go on. I have to say, I like the carbon fork, but I can't find replacement seals, so I picked up a used RS Duke XC that's waiting for a rebuild and then it will be on the bike. I can't wait to race it this fall! BTW, people seem to like the anodized red rims for some reason.

P.S. Great thread


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

"Old school style" XC hardtail -- 1998 Stumpjumper M2.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Love these old school Stumpjumpers! Rootfreak - That S-works is amazing. I used to DROOL over those back in the day (still do). Nice bike.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, seeing all these old Specialized hardtails makes me miss my very first MTB...a 1996 Specialized Rockhopper A1 FS hardtail. If ANYBODY has a pic of this purple bike....PLEASE POST!!!


----------



## gazmatrix (Jun 1, 2009)

This is my new Trek 6500, only 4 weeks old. It's been over 10 years since I owned a mountain bike and I bought this to get a bit fitter. I only wish I had bought one sooner, I took it out this week on its first real off road ride and I could not be happier with it.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of new pics of my '93 Bianchi. It now has a nice Hippie-Tech Judy.


----------



## dedy_bunyamin (Feb 28, 2009)

*My Lynskey M230*

My new Lynskey M230. Not a really light bike, it weigh 9.6 Kg but it rides really great.
Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

DirtDummy said:


> Tall gear


36:18 perfect for me 

Haven't been here in a while, so I'll ad another of my bikes:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

My 98 S-Works. Stumpjumper is gone.


----------



## crazzycat (Jul 16, 2009)

very inspiring photoes:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, so here is my 2009 Fantom 29. Had it for a couple of months, but I've just now gotten some halfways decent pics. Longer seatpost, BMX pedals with pins and Ergon grips are the only mods. Everything else is stock. I have to admit, we have the most fun on fast fireroads.


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*Classic Hardtail style*

1989 Bridgestone MB-3. Vintage lugged machine.


----------



## abcollings (Aug 6, 2009)

My new toy


----------



## Frenzy808 (Sep 2, 2008)

1998 GT Xizang Ti that I got @ a price of $799 :thumbsup: 
Here is my oldie bike that I still ride. NEW Spec: X.7/Truvativ cranks, XT hubs w/ 317 wheels and some old parts from "back in the day". And if some of you wondering, yes it still uses V-Brakes. Why change since I got everything size up to me well. For the weight if people wondering, is 24 lbs. Back in the day, it was as light as 22-23 lbs. Could be lighter but but as you can see, the light parts couldn't last as long as the frame. LOL


----------



## GoremanX (Jun 22, 2009)

*2008 Kona Hoss*

It's a hard tail, and it mostly sees XC use, but it's built with AM/FR components because I'm a clyde.


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

*My On-One...*










My do it all bike. 120mm forks are great for trail/xc use.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

love it


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

GoremanX said:


> It's a hard tail, and it mostly sees XC use, but it's built with AM/FR components because I'm a clyde.


I like the rack. Do you commute on it, too?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## AMac4108 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just got it today. Taking the reflectors off :thumbsup: and taking it out for the first time tomorrow! I can't wait.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2009)

Just been pedalled 1300km around/through great britain for four weeks - currently stripped out in the garage.

Picture of one of the days in scotland -


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

*Exxe Ratblack Mapei team replica*

Hi,

here is my bike. Nothing extra special, but it makes me happy 
I am just waiting for a new RS SID Race.

the frame is Exxe Ratblack Mapei team replica, but next season I'd like to change it.


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Not my bike, but it will be great for XC racing.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Agent-Boltron said:


> Not my bike, but it will be great for XC racing.


Please be joking...


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

This will give you a better workout, and it might be a little worse on the hills, but should you encounter any 20' drop offs in your XC race then you will be ready for them. (always be ready in case there is a small landslide that adds a 20 foot drop off)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

https://i44.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid44.photobucket.com/albums/f12/scrublover/videos/littlechunk.flv


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice rig Scrub.


----------



## fastfroggy (Jun 7, 2007)

*my new hardtail*


----------



## jamas1395 (Jun 27, 2009)

*09 Team Marin*


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

My 09 Stumpjumper SS


----------



## TheRiceman (Jul 28, 2009)

I wanna play. '02 Stumpjumper.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Kimlo said:


>


Hey Kimlo, What saddle is that?


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

ADDam said:


> Hey Kimlo, What saddle is that?


ADDam, it is BBB BSD-08 Anatomicdesign
http://www.parker-international.co.uk/10053/BBB-Anatomicdesign-Saddle.html
I have a 3yr old model, but it is almost the same


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Agent-Boltron said:


> This will give you a better workout, and it might be a little worse on the hills, but should you encounter any 20' drop offs in your XC race then you will be ready for them. (always be ready in case there is a small landslide that adds a 20 foot drop off)


You don't need a workout while racing. It is alot worse on hills, it is better to have a bike that can climb then a bike that can take a drop smoother in an XC race.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

TheRiceman said:


> I wanna play.


Nice, I got a M4 stumpy hardtail similar to yours last winter. Man do i like that bike, nimble quick, and stiff what a combo.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

my stumpy


----------



## TheRiceman (Jul 28, 2009)

alm80 said:


> Nice, I got a M4 stumpy hardtail similar to yours last winter. Man do i like that bike, nimble quick, and stiff what a combo.


Thanks!! The M4 is a great frame.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

phoeneous said:


> Best saddle ever. I dont care how heavy it is, that thing can take a beating and is very comfortable. :thumbsup:


so true i got a gel one when some @$$ cut a chunk out of my seat i got it for like 20 buck from a bike shop down the cape it was a take of and i just got it to use for the weekend and it turned out to be the best seat i ever had and i'm still using it to date ill never go back to any other seat:thumbsup:


----------



## jeephog (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's my 02ish Rockhopper. It's been a great bike for me. It might get replaced around the 1st of the year.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my newly warrantied frame. I swapped my cracked XCal for a Ferrous.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Cove Hummer...on a ride today.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ill play 2010 specialized P1 all mountain with a few goodies i have yet to put on i cant wait for it to warm up just a bit


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Kinesis Decade.


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Big Wheels*

Steel 29er with custom paint job.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

2009 Kona Big Kahuna


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

09 rockhopper, 0% stock

Day1:








Later:








more recently:


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

'92 or '93 Jamis dakota. Some changes in comps, but pretty much close to current in pics. With race tires (not these, XDX's) and Xpedo ti pedals comes in at a tad over 19lbs. Gets ridden fixed as well.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

adept1 said:


>


Wow This is one of the First one of these I've Seen Built.
Very Nice.
I picked up that Frame and a Winwood Carbon Fork almost a year ago.
But they are still in Box.
I'll be going with Red Ano Parts. Hope to put it together soon


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Winter Bike The Joker


Summer and Fall Bikes







This Bike is Completed but have no Pictures of Complete. Bigger tires on it Now


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

kirjo said:


> Mate, i'm intrigued by titanium hardtails. So much so that i'm selling my Intense Spider to get my hands on a Cove Hummer. What should I expect? Because I have no idea what i'm getting myself in to.....


I've ridden far too few bikes to be able to give you an intelligent answer about how a titanium hardtail feels...Wish I could give you more than this...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

Was able to get more dirt on it this winter


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Uno mas...

'92 Mongoose IBOC team. brutally harsh ride.


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

here's mine. marin alpine trail. 29er.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

2001 Factory Homegrown.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

damn! Some sweet old school hardtails!

I love'em!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*Lynskey Ridgeline Custom*


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

@ owl: Nice! Is that a ringle stem?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chumba HX1 with 650B wheels/tires. Technically an AM frame built more to the XC side :lol:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

finally got my new fork and wheels on


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

Spent some time as a SS, now back to a 1x9


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

that poplock remote belongs on the left hand side


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

just built the orange up and raced it saturday. moots is doing a 12 hr endurance race next weekend.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

autoduel said:


> Spent some time as a SS, now back to a 1x9


Think I just messed in my pants. That thing is F'n sweet. Do you now what year it is? I had one from late '90. But sadly it was stolen.


----------



## kieron (Apr 6, 2007)

and


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

2010 F4. Gutted and X9 RD and shifters/X7 FD, RF crank/bb/other bits, WTB Lazerdisk XC wheels, and other changes. Only stock frame, fork, saddle, stem, brakes (minus rotors) 26.4 lbs


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*that's my weapon*

when I want to go at the top


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

& just got this


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

*2010 Merlin XLM*


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

'










'10 F4
X9 full
O8 version 2 fork
Some other bits, 
Soon to come Nior cranks


----------



## Sunburst576 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice XLM Levir. I hate looking at this as it only reminds me of my older departed Merlin. I only miss it when I see one. Glad its not a bike you see everyday.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Sunburst576 said:


> Nice XLM Levir. I hate looking at this as it only reminds me of my older departed Merlin. I only miss it when I see one. Glad its not a bike you see everyday.


Thanks!


----------



## derickt (Dec 22, 2009)

My newest XC hardtail - 2010 Yeti ARC


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*"Dude!"*














































:thumbsup:


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

My Ala Carte:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

My Tomac Taos. I built this in 2006, it's been a great bike. Soon to be sold as I have a new dually (yes, I said "dually.")


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

VERY nice bike!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

*My XC ride*

Coconino


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

New brakes and wheelset...


----------



## noodlesuk (Feb 20, 2010)

Just joined, wow some sweet bikes. Thought I'd start by posting 2009 custom Cotic Soul


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Hardtails suck!


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

just finished my new gear for the upcoming season 
Marin Pro Issue


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

Some of your cranks cost more than my bike, but she treats me well and I love her just the same.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jan 17, 2008)

2008 Giant XTC 0 Alliance, 2010 Manitou R7 Absolute+ Fork, Fulcrum Red Metal 5's, etc..


----------



## readbloodmeridian (Feb 23, 2010)

the fish and the monster cross:


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Hardtail? I didn't know anyone road hardtails anymore.  










Haha, just kidding, I kind of wish I had one for some gravel road riding.


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Hammer*










Getting a FS bike soon, so my Rocky Mtn Hammer is getting some thinner less knobby tires and will be used for casual/easy off-road/kid-in-toe rides.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Man do I love looking at bike porn&#8230; You guys have some awesome ones.




























My Motobecane fantom elite.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I like this thread because it shows a lot of bikes that don't really fit in with the trends or have a specific forum category for them. Especially geared, 26" hardtails/rigid bikes. They don't fit in anywhere else! I also have a SS 29er so I can't say that I don't fit into the newest trends in the MTB world, but I still love my old, geared 26er. Got it re built not long ago, and have had a blast riding it. Cell pics sucks, but once the rain lets up I'll get some better shots. One pic is in its current state, and the other is last weekend's maiden voyage after re building it (had skinny flat bar for that ride only).


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*12 kg*

12 kilos is the weight of my stumpy


----------



## EMS Biker (Feb 27, 2010)

jhazard said:


> This will be my XC ride for the season... It may grow some gears when the high country opens up, but will lose them again for SSWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW nice pic.


----------



## migeorgeco (Aug 17, 2005)

*1996 Schwinn Homegrown*

Frame and components came off craigslist. It was a fun build, but more fun to ride. 
*Added last two pics showing finishing touches.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> some pretty sweet bikes posted.
> 
> I wonder if anyone here has a Chris Herting 3D Racing RoverXC hardtail. Now that would be a rare bike.


There is a guy around here (here being just north of Los Angeles) who rips on a black 3D. Not sure if it's Dermott Carroll. I didn't get a good look at him.

Dermott Carroll was sponsored by 3D, back in the day. I always saw him around town on an orange 3D. What sweet bikes.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Roadsters said:


> :thumbsup:


 Wow! Nice one. Do you ever get it dirty?


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*My 98 Schwinn Homegrown*

Just a cool coincidence that I am following another HG. Cheers!


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

Kimlo said:


> just finished my new gear for the upcoming season
> Marin Pro Issue


I like your bike!


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)

This is my new Niner mcr9:

Sram X-9 Shifters
XT front 
XO rear 
Fox Fork 29
Arch/hope2
Race Face Deus crankset
Elixir disc brakes


----------



## liong71er (Dec 23, 2008)

*tresHT-Ti*

here i go...


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't stop now... keep the hardtail photos coming!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*I'll play...*

here are a couple of shots of my Giant XTC1. The only notable upgrades (for now...  ) are a Recon fork, Mavic 717 rims, a Thudbuster seatpost, and Moto Raptor tires.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

*Mine*









Soon to become a SS when my Ti turns up.


----------



## Diver85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's one of my toys...I'll be upgrading to an f120 eventually and then she will be all set!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Giant seems to have the color down path. Needless to say nice bike Diver85!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

liong71er said:


> here i go...


Man, someone has a huge ti fetish!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Some spots are ever so slightly melting out and getting dry enough around here.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

jhazard said:


> This will be my XC ride for the season... It may grow some gears when the high country opens up, but will lose them again for SSWC
> (Frame is a Sette Shadow)


Brakes!? Who needs them anyway - they're heavy and only slow you down 
Kasper


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Things are still dry. No sign of melting yet.

... but I think it'll come soonish.


----------



## lseaward (Sep 30, 2009)

Just browsing through this thread and noticed only 1 person was using a mud guard. Why no love for the mud guards? Is it not cool?

Some pretty sweet rides posted and such variety which is cool 

I'll get a pic of mine up shortly. 2009 Trek 6700 with upgrades to Reba XX 20mm TA, XTR FD, Sram X9 shifters, WTB velociraptor tires, and Fizik gobi xm seat. I am dying to get out for the first ride of the year and getting muddy.

Cheers


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

My almost one month old ride. All stock except the grips and pedals.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

lseaward said:


> Just browsing through this thread and noticed only 1 person was using a mud guard. Why no love for the mud guards? Is it not cool?.....................s


Because most trails don't allow riding when it's wet. No riding in wet=no mud=no mud guard.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

lseaward said:


> Just browsing through this thread and noticed only 1 person was using a mud guard. Why no love for the mud guards? Is it not cool?


I personally like getting all muddied up!


----------



## dougbot (Sep 4, 2005)

*mine*

Here is my Proletariat 29er (frame built by Todd Gardner in Springfield OR). If you read the 29er board you may have seen it before.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

lseaward said:


> Just browsing through this thread and noticed only 1 person was using a mud guard. Why no love for the mud guards? Is it not cool?


Various reasons, I think:

- the uncoolness is one
- many don't like to ride at all when conditions are wet and dirty. Depending on your location, riding in the wet may cause severe damage to trails too
- mudguards is another thing that can break, get snagged on something, fall off... If you don't need it, better leave it at home.

Now that I'm here, I might as well post a pic from last summer:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

perttime said:


> Various reasons, I think:
> 
> - the uncoolness is one
> - many don't like to ride at all when conditions are wet and dirty. Depending on your location, riding in the wet may cause severe damage to trails too
> - mudguards is another thing that can break, get snagged on something, fall off... If you don't need it, better leave it at home.


AND: you take the mudguard off before taking the foto and put it back on afterwards.


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

a few new pictures of my darling
Marin Pro Issue


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Kimlo said:


> a few new pictures of my darling
> Marin Pro Issue


Great shots Kimlo, you obviously know what you're doing. Did you photoshop the pedal stand out?


----------



## Kimlo (Sep 18, 2009)

GiddyHitch said:


> Great shots Kimlo, you obviously know what you're doing. Did you photoshop the pedal stand out?


yes I did 
actually, it was just a small twig which I found there.


----------



## lseaward (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm just getting back into riding after about 12 years off and finally got out a few days ago in wet/muddy conditions. When I got back home it looked like I had a diarrhea bomb go off - mud was every where. I went out and picked up a $20 mud guard for the next ride.

I can see later in year, when it's dry, not needing the mud guard and that some trails don't want you riding when it's that wet. I don't really know any actual maintained trails in Mississauga (Canada) but have been able to find a few spots along a river near my place that look pretty decent - not sure where they end but isn't that the joy of riding.

I take a few pics tonight and post the new ride

Cheers


----------



## lseaward (Sep 30, 2009)

A few pics of the rig, still a work in progress. I had to include the mud guard


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

pink


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll play. Here's mine, it's a '00 S-Works HT. 
Have added a few upgrades to keep it fresh. Currently at 18.5lbs/8393g.

Cool to see everyone enjoying their hardtails.
Sad, but I hardly see people riding them anymore...love mine though!


----------



## trekdude (Mar 4, 2010)

I love this thread and the bikes in it, I'm all kinds of jealous with my stock Trek 4300..


----------



## batman1984 (Mar 13, 2010)

My 2010 Trek 3500 hardtail. Not that pricey, but it's all my budget would allow. So far, a really nice ride. I plan on upgrading a few of the components.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

ritoh said:


> I'll play. Here's mine, it's a '00 S-Works HT.
> Have added a few upgrades to keep it fresh. Currently at 18.5lbs/8393g.
> 
> Cool to see everyone enjoying their hardtails.
> Sad, but I hardly see people riding them anymore...love mine though!


really? not too many hardtail riders near you? maybe it's a trend to ride a FS bike. there are always a handful of riders who are worried more about how they look than about the actual riding experience. i've talked to a few riders on the trails who had FS bikes and asked them where they go and after they told me, there's no way you need a FS bike to ride those trails. :skep: unless you're doing 5 foot jumps and challenging territory with tons of drops and rocky areas, i can't justify buying a FS bike.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

trekdude said:


> I love this thread and the bikes in it, I'm all kinds of jealous with my stock Trek 4300..


You forgot the pic of your stock Trek 4300. No, we don't want to see the manufacturer's pic, we want to see your pic. :thumbsup:

Mikey


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

*09' DB Response*

This sucker handled well on its first 4 or 5 hour mountain ride.  It was nothing but stock components then but now it's getting upgraded and it's nearly finished. I will re-post newer pictures when I get the new levers/white housing.



















Now if someone could point me to white disc rims...


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

roc865 said:


> really? not too many hardtail riders near you? maybe it's a trend to ride a FS bike. there are always a handful of riders who are worried more about how they look than about the actual riding experience. i've talked to a few riders on the trails who had FS bikes and asked them where they go and after they told me, there's no way you need a FS bike to ride those trails. :skep: unless you're doing 5 foot jumps and challenging territory with tons of drops and rocky areas, i can't justify buying a FS bike.


Yeah, I'm in So Cal, and the majority of riders on the local trails that I ride are on FS bikes (although the trails I ride are far from what would be considered 'challenging' or 'rocky with lots of drops'...) As you mentioned, perhaps some of it is just a trend. But I think alot of riders choose FS simply for the comfort (nothing wrong with that). Obviously a HT is a harsher ride, but to me it's just more fun. I come from a roadie background, and pedaling the HT just feels more natural. Maybe with the 29er trend catching on, we'll see some 29'er HT's around here.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are a couple, a little outdated:









'06 Stumpjumper hardtail









Loaded up for the annual Midnight Century on paved + gravel roads. It was awesome, knocked it out in about 6:20 wall time.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

> Loaded up for the annual Midnight Century on paved + gravel roads. It was awesome, knocked it out in about 6:20 wall time.


What's attached to the top tube?:???:


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

heartland said:


> What's attached to the top tube?:???:


Candy bars and battery pack


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

A night century ride? that's awesome :thumbsup: 

Btw, how did your RK's hold up? running them tubed or tubeless?

Mine have been great so far (although some complain about the thin sidewalls and difficulty setting them tubeless)


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

ritoh said:


> A night century ride? that's awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, how did your RK's hold up? running them tubed or tubeless?
> 
> Mine have been great so far (although some complain about the thin sidewalls and difficulty setting them tubeless)


That's right, candy bars  but I was riding hard enough that I decided to stick to energy drinks and PowerBars, instead of trying to digest candy bars, so I ate them once I got home 

The RK Supersonics held up great! The "pockets" in the tread blocks have disappeared but they're not worn out, nor are they losing tread blocks off the casing, so I'm really pleased with that purchase.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*My Moto*

I just built this. It's smooth and fast and makes me work up hills!


----------



## BP rider (Mar 18, 2010)

I like this bike for my sandbar...


----------



## Cmiller (Mar 15, 2010)

Just picked up this 2009 F5 sunday.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

Man, it really sucks that the hardtail is DEAD!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is my new ride....all stock.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

gomer hardtale said:


> Man, it really sucks that the hardtail is DEAD!


Not dead, just kinda asleep. MTB and bicycle trends come and go, and look at all the MTB stuff at NAHBS, most were hardtails, the 29er trend is even dying down a little (thank god, lol.) I must admit though, I have fallen to some trends too as of late, like the townie vintage styling, but when it comes to my mountian bike, a 26" HT is hard to beat, be it rigid, SS, or geared. Never had the need for a dually, not my kinda riding. Anyways..... Lots of nice stuff here. Dude, that YETI IS F"N SWEET. I wish I never sold my ProFro


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

gomer hardtale said:


> Man, it really sucks that the hardtail is DEAD!


Yea, HT is NOT dead. I am going to be making a full suspension bike next year but it will NEVER replace my HT. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

jmadams13 said:


> Not dead, just kinda asleep. MTB and bicycle trends come and go, and look at all the MTB stuff at NAHBS, most were hardtails, the 29er trend is even dying down a little (thank god, lol.) I must admit though, I have fallen to some trends too as of late, like the townie vintage styling, but when it comes to my mountian bike, a 26" HT is hard to beat, be it rigid, SS, or geared. Never had the need for a dually, not my kinda riding. Anyways..... Lots of nice stuff here. Dude, that YETI IS F"N SWEET. I wish I never sold my ProFro


I was kidding about the DEAD part. Merely a stab at the establishment that thinks FS is the only way to go.
The Yeti used to run the Spinergy wheelset, i thought it was sweet. But, i have to say, TI hardtail is my all time favorite. I kick myself for selling my steel hardtail. Live and learn i guess.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we out of pics or what? 

Mikey


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's one to wake the thread up... My new F5...









Mikey


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

We are not out of pics :


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like it's about time for a new front tire...



mikeschn said:


> Here's one to wake the thread up... My new F5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here ya go mikey. Posted before in this thread, but even though its a crappy iphone pic, I kinda like it.


----------



## BowWow (Jan 30, 2004)

Sold the Thrill (The Thrill is Gone!) when I realized I was too old and too fat to really enjoy getting beat up on the trails.


----------



## terra_firma (Jun 19, 2009)

new-to-me 1995 I.F. Steel Deluxe during my maiden ride on it. Replaced my recently stolen home grown recycled parts rat bike.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Pooh Bear said:


> AND: you take the mudguard off before taking the foto and put it back on afterwards.


AND this is why I have one from fall until spring. New bike as well, been riding it for a couple months, the thing is a beast. 6.5 inch travel in front, tracks like nobody's business going down, built like a tank. Norco Sasquatch 09


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

wickerman1 said:


> AND this is why I have one from fall until spring. New bike as well, been riding it for a couple months, the thing is a beast. 6.5 inch travel in front, tracks like nobody's business going down, built like a tank. Norco Sasquatch 09


Hey, for this kind of pictures you definetely have to leave the mudguard on. Sure. If you take pictures of garage queens: Off. Pictures of dirty mud b!tches: On. Easy one.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Taken the same day on the same mountain


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

*1998 Gary Fisher Aquila*

Oldie by a goodie...about to be rebuilt. It's been a great ride, but it needs some serious work. I love the steel frame, and may just buy a BD bike and strip all the components off of it. I don't know if I can bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## mirta_blue (Sep 20, 2009)

*Specialized Stumpjumper 2008 - custom*

Hello there 

Well, here is my Specialized Stumpjumper 2008. I changed almost all the parts. Only one thing more I would like to change on this bike are pedals. Hopefully I'll be happy then...at least for a while


----------



## Rzar (Jul 29, 2009)

GF Tasajara. It has been retired, currently getting a Vassago Bandersnatch built up.


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

mirta_blue said:


> I changed almost all the parts.


Did you change the frame too? 

So how much does your complete assembly weigh? Curious minds want to know!

Mikey


----------



## mirta_blue (Sep 20, 2009)

mikeschn said:


> Did you change the frame too?
> 
> So how much does your complete assembly weigh? Curious minds want to know!
> 
> Mikey


Hi Mikey,

Heh  I think the word was "almost" 
It's 24 pounds. Not bad considering I was choosing only pretty parts, not light.


----------



## gisan111 (Mar 3, 2010)

*..........................*

...


----------



## mirta_blue (Sep 20, 2009)

ritoh said:


> I'll play. Here's mine, it's a '00 S-Works HT.
> Have added a few upgrades to keep it fresh. Currently at 18.5lbs/8393g.
> 
> Cool to see everyone enjoying their hardtails.
> Sad, but I hardly see people riding them anymore...love mine though!


Nice bike :thumbsup: 
The saddle looks really good. Which brand is it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

biggoofy1 said:


> ill play 2010 specialized P1 all mountain with a few goodies i have yet to put on i cant wait for it to warm up just a bit


Hahahaha, not sure if you ever check this thread, but do i spy some Slips along with an EG in the background? If so.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

biggoofy1 said:


> finally got my new fork and wheels on


OMG, DUDE, YOU HAVE A NATIONAL SPEED STICKER!!!!!!! Hahahaha, i know plenty of faces there...My buddy used to work there! Best shop around, Immaculately clean. 
Sorry, yes, i know, my past two posts have had nothing to do with Mountain Biking, im sorry lol.


----------



## gisan111 (Mar 3, 2010)

*My Kinesis KM310 HT*


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*MonoCog Flight*


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

the sick bay


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

d00bie said:


> OMG, DUDE, YOU HAVE A NATIONAL SPEED STICKER!!!!!!! Hahahaha, i know plenty of faces there...My buddy used to work there! Best shop around, Immaculately clean.
> Sorry, yes, i know, my past two posts have had nothing to do with Mountain Biking, im sorry lol.


I am friends with everyone at the shop who did u know

edit: that photo was taking right outside nat speed lol


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ironhorse Warrior fully custom on my first ride of the season last night. 

Camera phone picture


----------



## zachs (Apr 7, 2010)

*My new pair of wheels*



gomer hardtale said:


> Man, it really sucks that the hardtail is DEAD!


HT is dead? I've been swindled!

My new 09 Giant Rincon

























I'm new here and new to mountain bikes. I read somewhere here that a quality hardtail was a good bike to start on so I picked this up yesterday and here I am! 

*edit* I'll take some trail pics tomorrow if the rain holds out. Hopefully they'll be in focus this time.


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

mirta_blue said:


> Nice bike :thumbsup:
> The saddle looks really good. Which brand is it?


Thanks.

The saddle is the one discussed here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=412219

It's carbon, but more comfortable than my SLR Carbonio.


----------



## ritoh (Nov 14, 2009)

KERKOVEJ said:


>


Jeff,

Cool blog. Hope you have a great season!

Where can you get Rotwild? (It's a German bike company?)
Do they have a US distributor?

Also, how are you liking the XX stuff compared to XTR?


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

zachs said:


> HT is dead? I've been swindled!
> 
> My new 09 Giant Rincon
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase man, and welcome to the sport!


----------



## zachs (Apr 7, 2010)

mtbGreg said:


> Congrats on your purchase man, and welcome to the sport!


Thank you! I went to a local trail yesterday and will be going back today, I can already tell I'm going to get into this, "bitten" if you will  Now to get my girlfriend into it so I have a riding buddy!


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

I've riden hardtails all my life (with a very brief trip to the dark side)... but these days I have eyes for only one.

All the abuse she's been through and yet she begs me to take her out and abuse her more. What's a boy supposed to do?

CA - return to Passion (in more ways than one)


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^^ you need to buy me new underwear now... lol Sweet ride. Whats the weight? I've always had a thing for Sevens


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

My Trek 3900 Disc converted to SS with Avid BB7's, a Maddux wheelset (took a gamble on this and wow did it pay off, I love these things!) and few other goodies. Getting a new fork soon, but have been shelling out some money on new furniture for the apartment lately :skep:


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

ritoh said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Cool blog. Hope you have a great season!
> 
> ...


Rotwild has no North American distributor. If you want one, you need to order from a retailer in Europe.

Loving the XX so far...although only been on it for 2 weeks. The thing that pops out the most is that the XX has more usable gears that XTR or a 3x9 system. Seems that 3x9 gear ratios are redundant. Each gear on the XX gives you a little something different. So far...so good!


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo w/ Dart1 circa June 2008 @ Granby, Colorado









Added Tora SL XC 100mm Air Fork









and a Chris King headset









and Avid BB7 brakes









and Shimano clipless pedals

Weight stock: 31 lbs.
Weight now: 28.xx lbs.

Future upgrades: Wheel set, flat handle bar, new saddle, seat post
What would you add or change?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd not change a thing...very nice ride. I'd ride that thing until it breaks...then replace whatever you broke with an upgraded part.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

jmadams13 said:


> ^^^ you need to buy me new underwear now... lol Sweet ride. Whats the weight? I've always had a thing for Sevens


Thanks man, it took a lot of time/money to get it the way I wanted it but it got there. The seven is a great fork and rides perfect. 
Bought it new and it wieghed in at 33lbs as it sits now it weighs 25lbs. The guys I ride with call it a hotrod,with all the goodies I put on it. kind of became its nickname.

Oh yeah I wouldn't be buying the underware for you but I can send you the cash and you can get them. haha


----------



## mikeschn (Jun 6, 2009)

ironbike1 said:


> Thanks man, it took a lot of time/money to get it the way I wanted it but it got there. The seven is a great fork and rides perfect.
> Bought it new and it wieghed in at 33lbs as it sits now it weighs 25lbs. The guys I ride with call it a hotrod,with all the goodies I put on it. kind of became its nickname.
> 
> Oh yeah I wouldn't be buying the underware for you but I can send you the cash and you can get them. haha


Where did you take the bulk of the weight out?

Mikey


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

mikeschn said:


> Where did you take the bulk of the weight out?
> 
> Mikey


I tore the bike down to the frame when I bought it. I removed everything from the grips to the bottom bracket and over the winter I rebuilt it(winter of 07). The majority of the weight loss came from the new rims (mavic crossrides). From there it was just a little here and there I guess. I bought components based on performance/quality not weight and ended up with an overall of roughly 25lbs. I just put new cranks on this spring.


----------



## zachs (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice bike! I need to get myself a stand like yours. I was riding yesterday and I bent a chain ring going through pretty light mud. I was pretty upset about it but the bike shop threw on a new FSA crankset for free. Yet another reason to buy from a real bike shop! I have pictures but I'm lazy when it comes to computers. The guy at the bike shop seems to think it was my fault but there was nothing that got in the gears I just put it down to 1 from 2 and it chewed the ring up :madman: Oh well, he fixed it anyways.
I would like to ride a FS bike at some point just to see what its like, but if that day never comes I won't be the least bit upset. I'm pretty content with my hard tail :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

New ride: Cliff 29er Pro. Just took it out for a few hours this afternoon, and it's a fantastic bike. It's a bit heavy at the moment with some no-name bars and seatpost on it, but that just leaves room to upgrade.

Avid Juicy 5, SRAM X-7 F&R, RockShox Tora Race Air, Continental Mountain Kings on WTB Speed Discs.


----------



## vics (Apr 22, 2010)

Great forum!

OK; so other than riding the BMW K1200RS or the M5, I like riding this guy which is now the official companion of the road bike (DeRosa)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Some hardtail XC this morning. Wilton Woods, Wilton, CT.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Alrighty, heres the first time posting pics of my couple week old Ally. I love it to death, hasnt let me down in the woods yet. Super quick, super fun, a blast anywhere!










































There ya go. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

revamped, again


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

my first
seats lowered for play time


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

My new HT frame. Got this on a killer closeout deal. '09 Dakota Elite. She weighs in at 23.4lbs, after a tire swap in the front (specialized fast track 2.0 armadillo.)

sorry for the crappy phone pic


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

*my 853*

sometimes i wish there was a like button on these photo threads :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahki (Apr 30, 2010)

Just collected my Lynskey M230 last night










sorry bad picture. took it with the iPhone.

Will post more pictures soon.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

shenny88 said:


> my first
> seats lowered for play time


I have a friend who is thinking about getting a 700HT. What do you think about it so far? Any gripes or complaints about the bike or any of the components?


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

This is going to be my new hardtail. Picking it up from my friend sometime next week, once I get and get my parts on it I'll take some better pictures.


----------



## Sonic99 (May 4, 2009)

Heres my 2009 Rockhopper expert


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*My Fisher cobia 29*









And yes, I took the reflectors off, lol


----------



## SGexpat (Apr 25, 2010)

the old and the new. Both Kula 2007 but the Primo was custom build unsold in LBS until a month ago..
















and after a morning at Bukit Timah during rainy season..


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted this pic before. Oh well..

My Trek 6000.









Some dirt after her first ride which was almost 100 or so miles ago.









Gonna upgrade the X5 stuff when they wear out.









Though I'll upgrade the BB5 stuff soon. I need better stopping power.









Upgraded the grips. The stock paper thin grips where crap.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great, and I've never been a big fan of trek stuff. Those grips rock. I was running them for a while and they were super comfy. Just be careful when tightening the lock on bolts. I shredded one on both sides, and the grip was still loose enough to slip, so I don't think it was my monkey arms. Was a bugger to drill out the bolts. Other than that, they were great. BTW, thats not dirt, lol. Get out and get it filthy


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

lol Yeah.. she's been through mud since then and has a nice layer of dirt from the other day. 

I've never been a fan of Trek either (road or mtbikes), but this one caught my eye for some reason back in Feb. So, the wifey got her for me. 

I was a little worried about tightening those bolts on the grips, but they worked out ok. On a side note, I got the non-locking version for the wife's bike, and those are much more comfy than mine.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Here's my '05 Stumpy (pic taken from my crappy camera phone)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

From today.


----------



## keithmatthew (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's my friends Ti MOJO























































This is my TiMOJO:


----------



## rayzak (Apr 13, 2010)

Just my plain-jane '99 GF Paragon......


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Since the pic was lost on page 1...*


















2008 Redline d440,only stock bits be the seat & post,bars & stem.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Wilier Rosso rubino*

of Odo , from a best italian factory


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

Just put some x9 on her today.... so maybe I need some new pics.


----------



## tristan86 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## skilikeme (Jul 4, 2009)

Rootfreak said:


> This is my 99 S-works Stumpy. I bought it back in April and have been loving it ever since. It may be 10 years old, but you can't tell from riding it. It is light, nimble and responsive. The frame is pretty stiff, but it really transfers power well. I can climb and negotiate obstacles with ease that I always had trouble on. The components are still pretty nice too. The 952 XTR works great. The cranks are mismatched, but I have a XT crankset and bottom bracket that are waiting to go on. I have to say, I like the carbon fork, but I can't find replacement seals, so I picked up a used RS Duke XC that's waiting for a rebuild and then it will be on the bike. I can't wait to race it this fall! BTW, people seem to like the anodized red rims for some reason.
> 
> P.S. Great thread


LOVE YOUR BIKE!

If anyone is selling an XL like this, I'm your buyer! (Sorry for the hijack)


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*bianchi methanol*

a famous italian brand


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*decathlon rockrider*

a good choice is a decathlon bikes


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

capriol said:


> a famous italian brand


No more specialized? Way to support the home land Maurizio


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*well*

me and my specy


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

*My new Tomato*

Wow,nice bikes everyone!here's my humble Homegrown,just built up yesterday and I'm happy as hell with it.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

CRed said:


> Wow,nice bikes everyone!here's my humble Homegrown,just built up yesterday and I'm happy as hell with it.


Nice build... best Schwinn I've ever seen!


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

chumbox said:


> Nice build... best Schwinn I've ever seen!


Thanks!Yeah,I really love this bike,it looks nice and it's light(about 20#'s),yet still off-road worthy(I didn't go all weight weenie on it).Well,I would probably switch out the front Race Kings for Mountain Kings if I were to do any serious off-roading.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Lots of people say Race Kings work great on trails but the sidewalls are vulnerable in the SuperSonic version, at least.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

perttime said:


> Lots of people say Race Kings work great on trails but the sidewalls are vulnerable in the SuperSonic version, at least.


Yeah,that's why I went with them,they suit my style of riding well.I have read though that if you're doing say,all-mountain,that the Race kings in the rear and the Mountain Kings in the front makes a good combination.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Mine so far.

Upgrades to come:
Race Lite saddle
Thomson Post
DMR V8's Mavic Wheels(Will be running sun doubletracks temporarily.)
Sunline V1 AM stem
Sunline V1 bars.
RS pike 454 at 120mm


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

My 05 GF Advance. It's done the job for me so far, but I'm looking at getting something new.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*decathlon 8xc*

a french brand a good price for good components


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*dark*

tecnobike is a italian factory , cheap bikes , heavy


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

my new banshee. Love this thing!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*olmo zr3*

a famous italian brand


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*specialized stumpjumper expert ht*

of my friend Gabriele


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*rocky mountain vertex 50*

of my friend Dino


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My daily driver, a 1998 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer, built with a mix of old and new parts:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

As first built, the new carbon 456, changed a few things since pic taken. Slightly longer stem (70mm) and its getting new wheels as well soon.
After a few issues on the first ride (very light front) a few mods seem to have settled it down nicely! Anyway, couple of pics for your perusal.


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

That looks huge, how tall are you?


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

*French Fuji Steel Frame- Sunn Revolt*


----------



## Ahki (Apr 30, 2010)

ratty2k said:


> As first built, the new carbon 456, changed a few things since pic taken. Slightly longer stem (70mm) and its getting new wheels as well soon.
> After a few issues on the first ride (very light front) a few mods seem to have settled it down nicely! Anyway, couple of pics for your perusal.


hi was thinking of building anothrt HT. How does the 456 carbon ride? Give us some idea thanks


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Posted elsewhere too...

More pics & Review.
http://www.teambikersedge.com/?p=387


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Its had alot of upgrades since this photo, but you get the idea..


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

Nothing special, but she gets the job done.

2007 Trek 3900
So far I've repaced:

Tires: Michelin Mountain A/T
Saddle: Specialized Phenom
Brakes: Avid 185mm BB7
Fork: RS Tora 302 U-Turn
Bars: Easton EA30 
Grips: Giant locking


----------



## pwoods (Jul 22, 2010)

*'10 Motobecane Fantom HT Trail*

Recently got back into riding with this. Platform pedals added, everything else stock so far. Great bike for my XC riding. Not the lightest out there, but not heavy enough to be a burden (~30.5 lbs).


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

After some rain on Friday.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

After three years of service and improved bike skills - I'm finally retiring this 19-pound torture device, and going FS(2010 Giant Anthem X Advanced SLO):


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's my '96 Gary Fisher Mamba. It was my bro's and had been sitting around outside since he got his Canondale, so he gave it to me to resurrect. Here is a before and after.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

Durango rocks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

Built in Iraq shipped to DjIbouti Africa

At The Tip Of The Spear


----------



## meeks1ae (Feb 4, 2010)

*Recognized!*



shenny88 said:


> my first
> seats lowered for play time


Doing some riding in Mt. Pleasant? The Chip river is one of my favorite playgrounds. Also, nice ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I brought her home 5 days ago and is still is pretty much stock except for the pedals and tires. That will change soon though.


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

Sick^^^


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

Did the Seven Summits trail two days ago, the "new" bike was out of commission so I rode the old skool HT...man, have I become spoiled!


----------



## trekmtb8500 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Soul Hooligan*

Soul Hooligan


----------



## Beckman4 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Lynskey Pro 29 Helix*



wastelandmanstan said:


> All right yall im looking for inspiration for a XC built for the spring, lets see those hardtail cross country bikes you have stored away after that long winter.


Just finished this build. Need to lose a stem spacer and bring the bars down a touch, but this thing rides like a dream.


----------



## Pulse- (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

In its natural surrounding...


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

some pretty sweet bikes in here! here's a pic of mine


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

My Interloc Tempest on today's ride.


----------



## Kirkpatrick (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers! said:


> Here are my:
> 
> 2009 Semi Custom Geometry Lynskey M230 17" Frame.
> 
> ...


DADDY LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matthewalan8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got this and took this photo on my iPhone (Sorry for the poor quality). Upgraded from a Walgoose :thumbsup:

Dawes Haymaker 1500


----------



## Ahki (Apr 30, 2010)

Finally had some time and well in enough to take some new pictures of my Lynskey since a rebuilt after an accident.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Money!


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

My older f700.... rides sweet and feels lighter than it is. I need to get some new pedals (clipless) and lose the seat post but other than that I'm too poor to change much... yet.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's my commute and weekend rig


----------



## mikevinw (Jun 30, 2010)

Still debating on a fork. Been riding rigid for 3 weeks now. Kind of like it.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Built a Ragley mmmBop for my girlfriend


----------



## Kirkpatrick (Mar 26, 2010)

Ronin Six said:


> Here's my commute and weekend rig


Nice Bike! How does it ride?


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Rides like the wind. LOL
I actually really like it. But I only have my 15 year old alu Spec. M2 to compare it to (so take my opinion with a grain of salt). It's been very good to me though so far. All kind of subjective really... to me it's light, feels responsive, accelerates well, and climbs easy enough. Just point it and go. 

The Kenda's are good for most of the trails it sees on my commute (which is about 80% of the miles it gets). Great on hard pack, but gets sketchy the more loose conditions get... (but that may be just me heh). Rear calipers seem to drift out of center on occasion, but again, probably just me not torquing them down correctly after adjusting. The Tioga Surefoot 8's have lots of clearance (and are light to boot). I replaced the CroMo spindles with Ti ones, but they're machined just different enough not to hold the bushings in place, so dirt gets in there a bit too easily. Might just put the CroMo ones back on.

Overall though, no complaints so far. Hope it stays that way over the years.


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Just picked her up last week. I have named her Mz. Teeze.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## dylanc (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr Pink57 said:


> pink


whats up with the fork?
the picture hurts my head


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

That Sette is probably the nicest looking bike I've seen on here. Thumbs up.

Here's my three day old GT Avalanche 2.0. Mostly road miles but so far so good, once the stock Nevegals were swapped out at least. Too slow rolling for my usage.

PS - Nevegals for sale if anyone wants them. 10 miles total.


----------



## Cyclogenesis (Jul 4, 2008)

Top thread... Makes me want to add a HT to the stable


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I posted my Ti Motobecane in here some time ago. Some changes have taken place. I love me some friction shifting.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

dylanc said:


> whats up with the fork?
> the picture hurts my head


what about the fork? you mean that it's one-sided?
cannondale lefty, nothing new, been out for something like a decade. look it up.
(could hit the cannondale forum about it as well)


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## cozmo2312 (Sep 8, 2010)

first ride on my Wahoo.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Another "XC" HT*

Not really aimed at XC I guess, but for me it works just fine there and on the more aggressive stuff  Really liking this Paradox from Banshee, very different yet fun departure from my previous FS. Things lcimbs like a scared mountain goat, easy to lightly loft the front and give a quick pedal stroke to sail over obstacles.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

*My latest built and first carbon bike.*

The ride is great. It feels even better than our two Pitch Comps. :thumbsup:


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

beautiful Felt Carbon Hardtail.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Early Fall Ride


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

Heres my Talon 29er, only mod so far Shimano M 520's.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

my new ride...


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

My old Trek 9.8 carbon fiber hardtail. I used to race his bike and had good results. Now I just ride it for fun, it is a fun ride. Upgraded to disk brakes, Magura Marta SL and a new wheelset this year.


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

Norco Kokanee, Slovenian Julian Alps...


----------



## vanarg (Sep 11, 2010)

*Greetings from Greece!*

here is my beauty!


----------



## vanarg (Sep 11, 2010)

*hmm..*

something went wrong with pic as i can see...

There isnt an "edit" button btw??

I ll give a final shot...



Vualah!!!


----------



## Teag (Feb 20, 2007)

*My New Hardtail*

After 5 months of collecting parts, Finally she is complete


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

.....


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

2010 Hardrock Sport Disc, changed out the fork, pedals, grips... Its been reliable and fun.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Leader 526H built to take my 200# of abusive weight

Upgrading to a Remedy 9.9 build next season


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

*Old School*

My hardtail.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

My first 29er...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Few more shots of my 2010 Rockhopper comp. Just put a new set of spesh captains on, 2.2 front, 2.0 rear.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*there's a RM on the floor*

a Rm of my friend


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*replace the stem*

replace the stem , more short than a Specialized stem


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*italian manufacture*

Olmo bikes from Italy


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*2010 Marin Nail Trail*

This is what the wife uses...


























Medium (17")

24 lbs, as shown.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

My rides kinda old school now but here she is......'97 F700.


----------



## north20 (Nov 25, 2007)

newnan3 said:


> My rides kinda old school now but here she is......


I had an F2000 of about the same vintage; man I loved that bike. Quick, fast, and so precise. Often wish I had never sold it.

Good to see one still getting used - thanks for sharing the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

*My Dekerf..*


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

THanks North! I tried to make the switch to a full squish a few years after I got this bike but I decided I couldnt give up the responsiveness, speed and quickness the C'Dale has.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's mine.........


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm loving the old school cannondale. I just finished doing some work to my '99 f700. Love the way it rides now and will only be happier when I can find a slightly longer, flatter stem. Darn headshok makes it impossible to find.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

My new to me 2000 Schwinn Homegrown play/backup racer. It got new tires right after I got it. MythosXCII, cheap, but way better than the panaracers.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

ritoh said:


> I'll play. Here's mine, it's a '00 S-Works HT.
> Have added a few upgrades to keep it fresh. Currently at 18.5lbs/8393g.
> 
> Cool to see everyone enjoying their hardtails.
> Sad, but I hardly see people riding them anymore...love mine though!


This was my dream bike for the longest time!!


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

*+1 to newnan3*

One of the sweetest looking HT ever!


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

azjonboy said:


> Here's mine.........


Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## dirt_m0nk3y (Sep 24, 2010)

*my ride*

You guys here sure have a lot of great bikes.. here is mine, just wanna share with u guys my current ride.. cheers


----------



## RheXtian (Sep 15, 2010)

here's my MTB


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

I browse this thread nearly every day for motivation/inspiration to build my Access XCL. I know it's not nearly as nice as some of the bikes featured (The Lynskeys are freaking gorgeous) but it'll get me back on a hardtail after nearly ten years. 
Sweet bikes, guys/gals. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## dormilon (Dec 28, 2007)

newnan3 said:


> My rides kinda old school now but here she is......'97 F700.


Reeeeeeally nice man!!!

Love "old" Cdale, they are so valid today...

Be happy.


----------



## adrians505 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Banshee Viento*









By adrians505 at 2010-10-13









By adrians505 at 2010-10-13









By adrians505 at 2010-10-13


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

azjonboy said:


> Here's mine.........


Sweet BS man...you don't get to see those too often.

My 09 Genius Squadra:










98 F900










09 Devinci Desperado SL3


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

adrians505 said:


> By adrians505 at 2010-10-13


That's a cool looking piece of road. There's nothing like that where I live.

If I didn't have my Scirocco, I'd definitely have to get a Viento :thumbsup:


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

*Old school Ti hardtail*

Been riding this since around 1994.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Since we're on the topic of old school Cannondales, here is my '96 M900. I've been riding it lately when I ride with my wife and she borrows my '06 FSRxc Comp. 
The M900 frame is light and nimble. Still plenty fun to ride. I may upgrade the fork soon.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rim brakes are the new disc brakes:thumbsup:


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

newnan3 said:


> Rim brakes are the new disc brakes:thumbsup:


Haha exactly!


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

*Is that...*








[/QUOTE]
the powerline trail at Sprain?


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Updated pic since Homey got a little sister.
Shes too small for me, and my wife moved out so its hanging on the rack till I meet a girl between 5'-6" and 5'-9"


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*My recent build for next xc season*

Some old parts from my 98 schwinn homegrown bass boat orange and some new.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of this post is a duplicate of what I already posted in the excellent "Show pics of your 1x9 setup" thread.










From left to right: 2000 Klein Adroit Pro (3x9), 1999 Klein Attitude Race (1x9), and 2000 Breezer Lightning (1x9).










The Breezer Lightning uses a pair of Dura-Ace cranks with a single 39-tooth chainring, a Dura-Ace chain, and a nine-speed Dura-Ace 12-27 cassette, and weighs 21 1/2 pounds with Slime tubes.



















The orange Adroit Pro has XTR derailleurs and an XTR M970 crankset. I've had it for a year now, and it's been terrific. The blue Attitude Race is something that I built up recently, from an almost-NOS Craigslist frame, an NOS Spinner fork like the one I used on my Breezer Lightning, a Syntace stem, XT cranks with a single chainring, and a 135-gram aluminum American Classic nine-speed cassette. Both bikes have Alpha Q 110-gram carbon bars, Avid levers and V-brakes, Thomson Masterpiece seatposts, Terry saddles, XT hubs and Mavic 717 rims with Continental Race King Supersonic 2.2-inch 450-gram tires. Both of these bikes have a solid feel to them that inspires confidence. The Adroit Pro rides comfortably and virtually silently, and with Slime tubes it weighs 22 1/2 pounds. The Attitude Race weighs 20 1/2 pounds with Slime tubes, and is the most-responsive, best-climbing, and fastest fat-tire bike I've ever ridden.



















All three of these bikes are a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's my 2009 Type X:


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I am loving the old school Cannondales!


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*Hardtail at rest*

My trusty Jamis Dragon SS taking a hydration break on a very hot and humid October day !


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my 1994 Cannondale Killer V 900 , I have recently started riding again.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Magilla_Guerrilla said:


> Here's my 2009 Type X:


I love my Tomac Type X!


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Updated photo of my hardrock, new wheels/tires and drivetrain.


----------



## BustedRubber (Sep 19, 2009)

*Air settings?*

SuPrBuGmAn,

You may want to let some air out of your negative chamber, it looks like your fork is sucked down by quite a bit. Not trying to be a dick.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

BustedRubber said:


> SuPrBuGmAn,
> 
> You may want to let some air out of your negative chamber, it looks like your fork is sucked down by quite a bit. Not trying to be a dick.


I think that's a 29er with a REBA 80...so it may appear like the travel is sucked down.


----------



## J_DiMiceli (Oct 22, 2010)

My Access 9.7


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

captainjoon said:


> I think that's a 29er with a REBA 80...so it may appear like the travel is sucked down.


True story, its a 29er with a Reba 80mm fork  but thanks for the heads up. I'll take it as good intentioned


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

my ibis and my schwinn


----------



## solly44 (Sep 18, 2010)

Heres my 2010 Gt Avalanche 2.0


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

New to the forums, and a new hardtail to play with.
Haven't given up the trusty old 26'er for good just yet though


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

new specialized p2 all mountain hardtail after some rides


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

my stock felt q520. its already a 1x8. ill be upgrading the bars, seatpost, and breaks, asap.


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

Not exactly an XC bike but I thought I'd share.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

More swoopy ti for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

I can finally post pics. Yay.
Here is my Access XCL budget build (around $600). Just finished at 3:15 this morning.Sorry about the pic quality. I'll try to get some "in use" pics this weekend.


----------



## slow2go (May 5, 2007)

mine, in the wild, sometime last year...








This is a great thread.
I hope the OP has sorted his build by now :thumbsup: ...


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's an updated pic of my '99 Cannondale. There's a new cassette, Mavic x117 wheels, Hutchinson Toro front tire, 1x9 LX setup, RaceFace Evolve XC post, shimano m525 pedals, Ritchey Pro Comp handlebar, cannondale 120mm 5 degree stem, and sram MXP comp shifter. I think I got all the updates. Sure weighs a LOT less now. Not bad for a small (I mean SMALL) budget build.


----------



## desertfoxAZ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello everyone, new here just looking around. Just picked this up last weekend and it rides nice


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*c'dale custom*

dirty bar-ends on these


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

let the envy begin. JK. bone stock except a new saddle, crank bro candies, and a bonty trip 3 computer.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

*Every XCish hardtail I've owned, in reverse order*

1. Gunnar Rockhound 2er (current ride)
This one rides well, but not as spiritedly as the green Gunnar below.









2. Kona Unit 2-9 
Didn't care for this one at all. Heavy heavy heavy.









3. Salsa Selma
I didn't give this one much of a chance. I kind of regret selling it.









4. On One Inbred
The ride was nothing special, and also see Kona.









5. Access 29er
Proving that there's no correlation between cost and fun, this was a great bike. I may pick up another one someday. Smooth ride and fine handling.









6. Old Gunnar
A bit small, I hated the color, but it was the best riding hardtail I've ever tried. I'm starting to think I should have convinced myself it actually fit...









7. Salsa Mamasita
It rode surprisingly smoothly, but I later decided that was because the carbon was separating from the aluminum, allowing the rear end to flex an extra amount.









8. Voodoo Dambala #2
I hate sliding dropouts.









9. Walworks custom 29er
I turn bikes over so frequently that customs are a bad idea for me.









10. Redline Monocog
I enjoyed this one quite a bit.









11. Gary Fisher Rig
This was a temp bike while I waiting for the Waltworks to get done.









12. Bridgestone MB-2
(I'm getting out of order here chronologically, but no one will care or know but me)
I bought this recently, since it was a bike I had really wanted back in college. Like the song says, the good old days weren't always good.









13. Voodoo Dambala #1
My first 29er









14. Bridgestone MB-1
A earlier B'stone, also too small.









15. Curtlo
I won the inaugural Ohio State Single Speed Championship (B division) on this bike, with homemade tensioner.









16. Specialized Stumpjumper Pro
'92 model, bought new, with lovely Suntour XC Pro components. 25.5 pounds of Tange Prestige glory. I rode it for 10 years.









No shown: my first mountain bike, a Giant Rincon; Nishiki Colorado, Habanero Ti 26er


----------



## axarob44 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hardtail all purpose bike. Built to take a beating. It's heavy.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Flash 2 Carbon*

21.7 lb. as shown. Stock except wheels.

Only 1 ride so far...we'll see how it compares to the Flash Alloy I had before it at about the same weight.


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Took her out for a shakedown run today. Nice cool fall day in Southeastern Pennsylvania.....


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Went on a decidedly XC ride today...pretty wet after last night's rain, but a really cool area and basically had the place to ourselves. Bullards Bar Trail:




























Crazy tall dam...


----------



## JJWALKER (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry this isnt the best picture..I had just bolted up my new race face goodies and mavic wheels. I also made a bashguard at work


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

JJWALKER said:


> Sorry this isnt the best picture..I had just bolted up my new race face goodies and mavic wheels. I also made a bashguard at work


Sweet ride, and great work on the bashgaurd.


----------



## JJWALKER (Oct 26, 2010)

boxman12 said:


> Sweet ride, and great work on the bashgaurd.


thanks so much! I think the best part was making a few extra to give to my riding buddies! Great looking bikes everyone! I dont know why I never joined this site until a few days ago.


----------



## Just Tim (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's mine;
The bashgaurd, or just a chainguide really, is one I made, and needs to come off for a bit of re-modeling (yes, its a bit assymetrical in a couple of palces, but it was just a test-pilot).
Future plans include a new set of tyres (very soon), possibly a new wheel set, and a short cage RD.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*italian manufacture Olympia*

Olympia Stealth


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*from Germany*

Grand canyon al


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*ktm*

Ktm is from Germany too


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Trek 8500 built it to 23.3lbs


----------



## DMKiefer (Jul 31, 2004)

'98 Trek 7000ZX


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dion said:


> I think I posted my Ti Motobecane in here some time ago. Some changes have taken place. I love me some friction shifting.
> 
> View attachment 568182
> 
> ...


That's nice!!


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Bianchi I built for my wife.


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

New in the garage - *Voodoo Bokor custom* part1


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

New in the garage - *Voodoo Bokor custom* part2


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

New in the garage - *Voodoo Bokor custom* part3


----------



## e-kruger (Oct 22, 2009)

New in the garage - *Voodoo Bokor custom* part4


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Don't think I poasted in here. These are about the only shots I could find of mine.

First is an '01 HardRock Comp. Only things stock are the frame and stem. Since the picture was taken I've ditched the Duke and put the stock Judy back on.

Second is an '84 Mongoose ATB. I have all of the stock parts but right now this is close to how it's set up. It's running slicks right now with fenders, but I might put the knobbies back on soon.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

My newest xc bike:


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

7daysaweek said:


> My newest xc bike:


I love you tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Just a teaser, I'll take some proper pictures this weekend. 
Also have a few more Orange bits coming. It's taken me a long time to get this bike built how I want.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

AC/BC said:


> Trek 8500 built it to 23.3lbs


Whats with the platform pedals?


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dust3313 said:


> Whats with the platform pedals?


The pins allow me to spin almost to the same degree as people clipped in. I've also been able to jump and bunny hop just as high as the clipped in people, most of the time higher then the ppl around here. I dont see too much gain from switching now other then the weight loss. To each, his own.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> Trek 8500 built it to 23.3lbs


I would down size the rear brake a little.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

drewdoeboy said:


> Here are a few shots from today, lots of upgrades to the bike. Thomson and Chris King for this season!


How big is your frame and how much travel is that Fox fork?


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 16, 2010)

yo J Fragera, you wouldn't happen to be partial to a certain 68 shelby gt500, would you? That headset cap is dope!!


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

here's my Dillinger, my apologies for it being so clean. trails have been closed in my area due to rain but it will see dirt again this weekend, oh yes it will!


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

PatrickK said:


> Bianchi I built for my wife.


Nice bike for sure but its a fake ebay/carbon "bianchi."

Sorry but these fall into the same category as fake rolexes for me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MrRogers1935 said:


> Nice bike for sure but its a fake ebay/carbon "bianchi."
> 
> Sorry but these fall into the same category as fake rolexes for me.


There's a big difference here. The companies that make this frame are the same companies that make carbon frames for other comanies. They are just as good as the frames they make for other companies.


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's a big difference here. The companies that make this frame are the same companies that make carbon frames for other comanies. They are just as good as the frames they make for other companies.


May very well be true.

However, did bianchi make this frame?

MrR


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

MrRogers1935 said:


> May very well be true.
> 
> However, did bianchi make this frame?
> 
> MrR


Bianchi doesn't make carbon frames, they contract it out. So, regardless of who contracted the frame and designed it, it's not made by "Bianchi." This doesn't really matter though...


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

MrRogers1935 said:


> Nice bike for sure but its a fake ebay/carbon "bianchi."
> 
> Sorry but these fall into the same category as fake rolexes for me.


Who are you to judge it? Go, buy, your overpirced Gary..... My chinese Bianchi and my other bikes cost more than you car... (your wat of thining, not mine) Chill, take a pill. I will support chinese producers at all cost.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had this bike for about 11 years, it's a '97; I don't have any pictures of it when I bought it but it started off with an Indy SL front shock, some no name carbon fiber handlebar and and an LX/XT wheelset. I rode the bike this way for about a year. I then threw skinnies on it and only really had time to ride it on the road. After that, it sat for few years while I fell out of biking. I got back into riding and picked up a heavy full suspension bike (more all mountain oriented). Loved the ride but realized what I really wanted was something more cross country oriented. Sold it and began my build. Ever since I got the bike I've wanted to build it up and it's finally done. 
May not be everyone's cup of tea but I'm happy with the result....

started like this


















































last few pieces came in today...


----------



## Killer V 900 (Oct 3, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks great! Looks like the frame can actually fit some large tires.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ya, that is nice! Those things will last forever.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks guys! 2.2 tires fit just right. I forgot how well this thing climbs.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks a billion percent better in it's current configuration that's for sure! I like it!


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

hey nice bike, what bars are they? and where do you get all the coloured parts.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Easton Havoc; the colored parts came from all over; the fun part was hunting down little parts that matched the anodized Chris King orange.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would down size the rear brake a little.


Im going to keep the rear the same. Not worth shaving 20grams and spending $40 on a new rotor and new caliper mount. Plus the braking power is just right. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

PatrickK said:


> Who are you to judge it? Go, buy, your overpirced Gary..... My chinese Bianchi and my other bikes cost more than you car... (your wat of thining, not mine) Chill, take a pill. I will support chinese producers at all cost.


Supporting Chinese producers and buying fake frames have nothing to do with one another.

RE: your expensive steed of bikes, the "others" may very well eclipse my car in value, however I haven't seen any Bianchi's that you own. I have seen a cheap carbon frame made by an unknown company who chose to paint another companies name on it rather than marketing their own product.

I imagine in time that Bianchi will catch onto the fact that their name is being used illegally and will begin taking legal action. Those who actually pay for the quality of real Bianchi frames may end up having to endure the cost of such action should it be passed on to the consumer.

In my experience collecting fine timepieces, I have found that most individuals who purchase fake watches usually display character that is not that far off.

Just my opinion,

MrR


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Heat,
I've also got an old 90's titanium hardtail. Mine is a Diamondback DBR TT from around 1993 or 1994. I still have the old Rockshox Mag21 SL Ti on it, and it still works. I built it up originally with really nice lightweight parts, and most of the original parts are on it. I've had to replace some things as they've worn, like the handlebars (showed signs of fatigue), stem, cassette, pedals, and chain.

I just got a FS 29er, so I'm trying to figure out what to do with this bike. I have the original steel fork, so I might try it rigid. I'm also thinking of changing the 3x8 setup to a 2x9 or maybe even singlespeed. Or, I might just try to sell it. Any idea what it might be worth?

Here are the specs:
Diamondback Racing (DBR Axis TT) titanium frame (Sandvik, made in USA)
RockShox Mag21 SL Ti forks
Cook Brothers cranks
Chainrings - 20T Avid, 32T Shimano Hyperglide, 42T Suntour Microdrive
XTR Derailleurs
XT M737 Cassette, 11-28
Grip Shift shifters
White Industries hubs and titanium bottom bracket
Mavic rims
Avid Tri-Align brakes
Paul's Love levers
Syncros titanium seatpost
Bontrager saddle (very well worn)


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Jabrabu, that bike is sweeet! Even better that the Rock Shox still works! I've got a 97-98 Judy XC on my old Univega, unfortunately its blown and it's not too easy to find parts to rebuild it anymore. I vote to clean it up a little and turn it into a 2x9 or 1x8. A little scotch brite pad and wd-40 will clean up any stray scratches and even out the finish. Honestly I wouldn't sell it. I'm guessing if you've had the bike this long it probably holds more value to you than you could get if you sold it. 
I dig it!


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

MrRogers1935 said:


> Supporting Chinese producers and buying fake frames have nothing to do with one another.
> 
> RE: your expensive steed of bikes, the "others" may very well eclipse my car in value, however I haven't seen any Bianchi's that you own. I have seen a cheap carbon frame made by an unknown company who chose to paint another companies name on it rather than marketing their own product.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he did not buy the frame with Bianchi already logoed on there. The frames come plain and the buyer added the Bianchi decals. So there is no threat/need for legal action against an individual. Now if the seller was applying the decals, that's another story.


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

heybrady said:


> I'm pretty sure he did not buy the frame with Bianchi already logoed on there. The frames come plain and the buyer added the Bianchi decals. So there is no threat/need for legal action against an individual. Now if the seller was applying the decals, that's another story.


From what I've heard the seller does offer a naked carbon frame along with the option to have other companies name/logos painted on them. Pretty sure the poster didn't put the decals on himself.

MrR


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

PatrickK, your fake Bianchi did not undergo the same QC or QA testing as a real Bianchi. There's also the chance that it is not made to the same spec as a more expensive frame, as many people have pointed out over on the eBay carbon frame thread. Additionally, what's the warranty like?

Regardless, it's a very nice looking bike and I'm sure you'll have no trouble with it.


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

My Norco with upgrade


















Here this https://nightdream.pinkbike.com/album/Mon-Norco/


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Another DBR Axis TT from 95ish, rebuilt in 07.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

KiwiJohn, more pics please! Looks great!
How do you like having the disc brake up front and V in the rear? I think I may go this same route eventually.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Heat said:


> KiwiJohn, more pics please! Looks great!
> How do you like having the disc brake up front and V in the rear? I think I may go this same route eventually.


I believe that KiwiJohn has both V-brakes in the front and rear. Either way, great looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

whoops, just noticed. I saw the Fox and immediately thought no v-brake bosses


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Front end








Side on








The old girl only comes out in summer, so V brakes are still adequate. I have BB7s on another bike, so can easily swap the brake & front wheel if I have too.
Forks are 07 F80's, though you can still get V brake bosses as a special order on new ones.
Thinking of going to 2x9 with FSA 386 cranks soon.
While I'm here, bike packing set up:


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is mine....steel

24.15lbs so far


----------



## bison33 (Sep 1, 2010)

'10 Marin Palisades Trail with some upgrades...


----------



## linger (Nov 10, 2010)

A complete rebuild of an old bike that I just can't give up. 1994 Trek 930 SHX. Everything replaced to 2010 spec.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

My new ride...


----------



## nightdream (Aug 16, 2010)

Realy Great Giant


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

+1. I love me a black bike


----------



## Smilerz (Sep 18, 2007)

How did you get the front fork to fit. Does your bike have a 1" steerer tube? I have an old Bontrager that I would still like to ride but it has a 1" steerer and an old worn out Judy fork.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

i love the easy button


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

Started this thread on the last page, made it to page 10. 

Ill be posting my rig in here soon enough.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Grip said:


> Started this thread on the last page, made it to page 10.
> 
> Ill be posting my rig in here soon enough.


Screw the bike~Pics and stats of the "rig" in your avatar!

Seriously, though, this thread made want to go and build a hardtail. Be careful.


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

Im not building one...yet. 

I purchased a 2011 cannondale trail sl 3. I just plan to upgrade as i go. 

My first mod is time atac z pedals, wanna ditch the rst duece fork for a rock shox, or fox fork. I will ride it first and see how it feels first. 

Bike should be at my lbs mid feb.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Orbea Alma 29 SS. 18lbs as pictured and raced most of 2010. These pics were taken at 2010 24hrs of Hot August Nights. We won our coed div. Frame is for sale.


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

There is an 00 Specialized on page 7 that reminded me so much of mine that I just had to play. This is a 1997 S- works and I think it was ahead of its time.


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

ritoh said:


> I'll play. Here's mine, it's a '00 S-Works HT.
> Have added a few upgrades to keep it fresh. Currently at 18.5lbs/8393g.
> 
> Cool to see everyone enjoying their hardtails.
> Sad, but I hardly see people riding them anymore...love mine though!


This is the one I saw.Hey ritoh , nice looking bike:thumbsup:


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the S-Works.......What were the frames made of ?


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

The '97 says SBC M2 Metal Matrix Composite


----------



## tifan (Mar 28, 2010)

Merlin Works XLM 2008


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

That Merlin is gaudy as hell. They should consider not covering their frames with ridiculous decals, as it makes the bike look cheap like a Wal-Mart sourced Next bike.

Other than that, nice build.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

jsmil4901 said:


> How did you get the front fork to fit. Does your bike have a 1" steerer tube? I have an old Bontrager that I would still like to ride but it has a 1" steerer and an old worn out Judy fork.


If you figure out a way to go with yours, please let me know as I have the same problem. My old Bontrager OR is hanging in the garage with an old first gen., burned out, manitou fork, and I would love to resurrect the old guy... not sure if my old bones will stand too long on the HT any more, but it would be nice to feel that old OR feeling once more!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Updated Jan 2011
21.15lbs as shown


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

My 06 Haro V4
I built up from the frame/fork...








Giga X Pipe Stylo Cranks
LX RD
XT FD
WTB Rocket V seat
Richey Grips
Richey Severe Condition Riser Bar
Richey Stem
27.2mm Cane Creek Thudbuster seat post
Cane Creek seatpost shim (27.2 - 30.6)
Lizard Skins CrudBuster
Shimano 8 Speed Shifters
Avid Single Digit 5 VBrakes

Thanksgiving weekend, with new rear Panaracer rear red walled tire. 
Next time I replace my chainrings, I'll make sure I get black and not silver.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got one of those s-works sitting around...m2xx Don't know what year that makes it.










here are some others


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

sick rides, rupps. I believe M2 is 97-98. In 99, I believe it went to M4. I had a 97 that I gave away. Sometimes wish i still had the bike.


----------



## Gerrilla (Oct 4, 2010)

*My ride...*










2004 Norco Charger

Upgraded with BB7's, 203 front, 160 rear, SD7 levers, Giant lock-on ergo grips (bar-caps are in now, forgot to replace them before pic was shot), Velo Norco imprinted saddle, Pro Koryak All Mountain 400mm seatpost, lizard skins chainstay protector.

I have a set of street slicks i toss on for dry summer commuting, which this does nicely.

Got a pretty good deal on this bike about a year ago, was in a couple's basement since it was new. It may have had a ride or two on it, but i doubt it. It came with a seatpost mount carrier, axle bike stand, post moderne suspension seat post, specialized clipless pedals & shoes, chain oil, and probably some other little things im forgetting. Anyway, i bought this thing for $150. Not bad at all, for a steed in new condition.

Since then, as stated above, i spent a few bucks on it, probably in the neighborhood of $300-$350, counting the spare tires, and other un-necessaries. I'm very happy with this machine. And it didn't cost me a hell of a lot, at least in comparison to what it's worth to me.


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

rupps5 said:


> I got one of those s-works sitting around...m2xx Don't know what year that makes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That S-Works is identical to mine. Its either a 97' or a 98' .


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

My eyes are sad seeing that S-works built up with those parts.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Seriously.... better off as a singlespeed


----------



## TheBubbles (Feb 2, 2011)

tougeep3 said:


> Just bought it yesterday. Went on a 6 mile shakedown ride today. Man I forgot how much fun this was..
> '09 Rockhopper Comp Disc


Nice bike. Where'd you pick it up? I've been looking for that color.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Love the Lynskey! Wish I could afford one.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Those old Trek OCLV's are sooooo sick. Nice bike, priceton.


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*Dekerf Team 853 SS*










Dead sexy.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Niner Air 9


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Uno mas...
> 
> '92 Mongoose IBOC team. brutally harsh ride.


I had the same bike with a Mag 20 and the brand new LX trigger shifters- my first high-end mtb. Man- you're right about the ride. It used some THICK aluminum tubing...probably a 5 pound aluminum frame.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

@dam said:


> I had the same bike with a Mag 20 and the brand new LX trigger shifters- my first high-end mtb. Man- you're right about the ride. It used some THICK aluminum tubing...probably a 5 pound aluminum frame.


If you can't provide pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Winter road mode:


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## kleinrider1 (Sep 16, 2010)

My 2000 Klein Attitude


----------



## laxmack (Jan 19, 2011)

ass


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

laxmack said:


> ass


That was random!


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

just threw on new wheels today, still have at least two months before trails free up.


----------



## laxmack (Jan 19, 2011)

i'll be posting my 2011 cannondale trail sl3 thursday whenI get it!


----------



## laxmack (Jan 19, 2011)

By the way, that niner is BEAU-TI-FUL!!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice Mamasita :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

rlb81 said:


> Nice Mamasita :thumbsup:


Thanks! You too. It'll be getting some new parts soon.

I'm planning to slap on the fork, cockpit parts, and brakes from this bike:









Also looking at some i9's. Hoping to get it in the mid 22 range... we'll see.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

7days--Why the switch from the Jabber? Weight? I also went from a Jabber to Salsa (El Mar). Not sure if I'm going to sell the Jabber frame or keep it and slowly build it back up.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

p nut said:


> 7days--Why the switch from the Jabber? Weight? I also went from a Jabber to Salsa (El Mar). Not sure if I'm going to sell the Jabber frame or keep it and slowly build it back up.


I'm not getting rid of the Vassago. I'm just trying to get in some more endurance races this year and I'd like to race against more competition this season. Around here (Raleigh area in NC) there aren't a whole lot of singlespeeders at races. I'm hoping that sport will give me a bigger class to race in and hopefully get me in better shape to move up next year and I wanted some gears for the longer races that I've got coming up.

The parts coming off the Vassago will be replaced by the parts coming off the salsa so the Jabberwocky will gain a little weight but still get ridden pretty often.

Even if the Jabberwocky ever does get fully torn down that frames gonna be hangin on my wall or something. It was my first "real" mountain bike so I'm not getting rid of it. Just time for a change.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool. I'm leaning towards keeping mine, too. 

BTW, I grew up there and went to Cary High. Years an years ago. Go Imps!


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

been jonesing at some of the bikes posted here...nice stuff!

here is my Soul Cycles Dillinger, has been good to me for nearly a year now. just need to put it on a diet, it's 28 lbs as is.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bloo said:


> been jonesing at some of the bikes posted here...nice stuff!
> 
> here is my Soul Cycles Dillinger, has been good to me for nearly a year now. just need to put it on a diet, it's 28 lbs as is.


:thumbsup: Dang, I love those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry it's with the road wheels. Usually used with Easton XcOne and Larsen TT 1.9


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> :thumbsup: Dang, I love those! :thumbsup:


thank you!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)




----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is my 2011 Salsa El mariachi. XL frame, Fox RLC, LX Deore cranks, Derore rd 8spd, Elixer 3 185mm, Stans Flow with Hope Pr2 and other goodies.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*His...*


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*...& hers.*


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

Sweet 1x9. Needs more brake cable tho 



captain smoke eater said:


>


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

I love this bike. Sub-20 lbs.


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sette Serum


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Leader 516 built with assorted eBay/CL parts


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Seriously_tho said:


> I love this bike. Sub-20 lbs.


wub


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Come on people. No pics of actually *riding* the bikes?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry bud, I don't usually stop for a photo shoot in the middle of my ride. I'm either in a hurry to get up the hill, or at the top and can't wait to ride down.


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

JJWALKER said:


> Sorry this isnt the best picture..I had just bolted up my new race face goodies and mavic wheels. I also made a bashguard at work


Definitely a sweet bashguard; nice work :thumbsup: . 
One questions though: why did you mount it that way? 
Wouldn't it make more sense to flip it around so that the "teeth" won't dig into logs and rocks when it hits, but still allow the bashguard to dig in if you need to pedal over an obstacle like that?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

TheNightman said:


> Definitely a sweet bashguard; nice work :thumbsup: .
> One questions though: why did you mount it that way?
> Wouldn't it make more sense to flip it around so that the "teeth" won't dig into logs and rocks when it hits, but still allow the bashguard to dig in if you need to pedal over an obstacle like that?


The bike is upside-down, detective.


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for that insightful piece of analysis, but it doesn't make a difference :madman:


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

My apologies, I misread your posting. I understand what you were saying now, and I agree that the bashguard looks like it should be flipped. Serrated rotors are in the same configuration, though.


----------



## breuk (Nov 14, 2006)

My 2006 Blizzard after a "midlife" update, changing worn parts and saving some weight in the process..


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

breuk said:


> My 2006 Blizzard after a "midlife" update, changing worn parts and saving some weight in the process..


What stand is that? And nice bike!


----------



## breuk (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you, it's a Feedback Sports Pro Classic stand. Really sturdy and nice to use.


----------



## xjpart2 (May 4, 2010)

Here is my GF 29'er, photo from this past summer.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Come on people. No pics of actually *riding* the bikes?


Well here's a few of me kind of riding my Haro V4 the other weekend at Raccoon Mtn, Chattanooga, Tn.

Teetering on a rock. The tires where still spinning after I bailed off









Grindstone Ridge Trail









Overlook at Laurel Point









Six Flags. To the right is my son's 26" Specialized RockHopper


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is my son on his 26" RockHopper

Raccoon Mtn, Chattanooga Tn









This image might look familiar.
Noxubee Hills Trail System AKA The Nox. Ackerman, Ms









Power Line Trail
The Nox


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hard to get action shots while riding alone, Scrub.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

*My IF Steel Deluxe*

Here is my Indy Fab Deluxe:










Its for sale here.


----------



## motox155 (Jan 27, 2006)

Vlad said:


> There is a guy around here (here being just north of Los Angeles) who rips on a black 3D. Not sure if it's Dermott Carroll. I didn't get a good look at him.
> 
> Dermott Carroll was sponsored by 3D, back in the day. I always saw him around town on an orange 3D. What sweet bikes.


Old thread, I know...but just saw it. The guy on the black 3D would be Jeff Lewis, one of Dermots main riding buddys. And yeah, he rips on it for sure.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*My Zion 660*


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

My HT


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Pretty new to me, I had the $ to buy it when my SS got stolen, got it anyway and am now missing the SS a lot. Waiting on a good deal on a new hardtail (it has to be a good deal to convince my wife to let me get one when I just got this)










Yup in the granny gear, the only time i really ever stop to take a picture is for a food break after a long climb.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

might as well throw down.
2 speed (single with a bailout (34/29 up front with a 16 out back)


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Not eough Vassago love in here,LOL! My new Jabberwocky...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Not that thing again! :thumbsup:


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

whats with the white hubs and stem, and the giant seat post and the green brake hoses? Really I am just wondering what was going through your head when you picked those colors.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

dust3313 said:


> whats with the white hubs and stem, and the giant seat post and the green brake hoses? Really I am just wondering what was going through your head when you picked those colors.


I had the hubs, stem, and seatpost already. And for the green brake cable housing, I just got a good deal on it.


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I had the hubs, stem, and seatpost already. And for the green brake cable housing, I just got a good deal on it.


Ok, very understandable. ride the hell out of it!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dust3313 said:


> whats with the white hubs and stem, and the giant seat post and the green brake hoses? Really I am just wondering what was going through your head when you picked those colors.


I would have thought that would be self explanatory.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would have thought that would be self explanatory.


What?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What?


That you just built it with the parts that you had. I think that's what most people do when they build a SS. Not to many people set out to build a white, green, brown bike and buy the parts for it. Although, I must say that I really like your bike. I think it lools nice and I like the shape of the frame tubes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That you just built it with the parts that you had. I think that's what most people do when they build a SS. Not to many people set out to build a white, green, brown bike and buy the parts for it. Although, I must say that I really like your bike. I think it lools nice and I likle the shape of the frame tubes.


I like the shape of your frame tubes too :lol:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I like the shape of your frame tubes too :lol:


I'm blushing! :blush: Lol


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

City ride.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

gregnash those trails look awesome, where you riding? We don't have mountains in Alabama.


----------



## earlychang (Nov 11, 2010)

*VN-Zion*

Frame:VanNicholas Zion 16.5
Fork:Exotic Carbon


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Intersesting brake setup.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

On-One 456 with a Thor up front. Rips up the dirt roads set up like this, or throw some knobbies on and unlock the fork and its a great trail machine.


----------



## gurtie (Mar 26, 2011)

2011 Cannondale SL4 29er


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Felt 9 Elite Carbon*


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I love it mo0se,ol Buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

longhaultrucker said:


> I love it mo0se,ol Buddy! :thumbsup:


Thanks LHT !


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

A couple updates from previous pictures, low budget built 23.7#


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Xtc 29


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Newly purchased 2010 Access XCL 9r 9.5 (May, 2010)









One year later - only the frame, chain and seat post are the same (April 2011)







*​


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*03 Kona Blast*

03 Kona blast setup as 1x9, use to have it setup for SS but enjoy the 1x9 more.sorry i dont have any better pics.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Heres mine*

My 12 years old Ibis is still going strong!


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

Clones123 said:


> One year later - only the frame, chain and seat post are the same (April 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: How you liking those Havens?


----------



## Madmick (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my hardtail - On-One 456 Carbon

Now Fitted with Sram X9 2x10 so the XX can be fitted onto new full sus build


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

New today (thanks again,Buzz29,you and your shop are flat awesome!:thumbsup: ),to get my gears on when I'm just not feeling all singlespeedy with it's sibling (Jabberwocky),Vassago Bandersnatch,with 80mm of Drake up front,the sweetness of handbuilt wheels by Buzz,and almost black enough...

























And the two sitting together...


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

The start of something beautiful


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Here's mine! Went back to a HT after many years on a FS'er


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dirty Harry Potter said:


> Nice :thumbsup: How you liking those Havens?


Hard to say how much of the ride improvement is due to the wheelset and how much is due to going tubeless too. Overall, there is a noticeable decrease in weight, inertia and rolling-resistance with a corresponding increase in acceleration, handling, and small-bump compliance. The high-POE freehub is very quiet and quick to engage which is a welcome change from the noisy, low-POE generic freehub I started with.

At a park where four out of five bikes are full-squish, I no longer feel like my hardtail has a sign on it that says "cheap bike".


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

26" Quiring Scandium 










It's pink, but it carves like a scalpel. I am now saving my pennies for a Quiring titanium 29"er :thumbsup:










I built this framed with a 1X10 SRAM drivetrain, and it did not disappoint. Also, I am always impressed with how well Avid BB7 brakes work when properly set up... especially when compared to Juicy's on my Stumpy FS :madmax:


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

storz said:


> The start of something beautiful


What frame is that?


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

TR said:


> More swoopy ti for your viewing pleasure:


Nice. Who makes that frame??


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mummer43 said:


> Nice. Who makes that frame??


Black Sheep, which is on the downtube. Really nice Ti bikes.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

Believe he was asking about the carbon frame he quoted in his post.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

mummer43 said:


> What frame is that?


Chinese carbon no-name


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

my fairly well modded Moto 700HT...
















anybody need a full set of BB5 brakes and levers?


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

My Bike by Eric Gillis, on Flickr


----------



## snwbrder (Sep 7, 2005)

[/URL] Trusty Steed by b13107, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

These are my two hardtail beasts


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gabriel J-Nice bikes!!!


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Finished


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Still loving my DMR after 7 years, dents, cracks & all. Repainted again inspired by Vandeyk night stream.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

Cross posting from my build thread. Please excuse the crappy cellphone pics, my camera died and I don't feel like buying a new one yet 



















And my old 90s GF Aquila


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## ROCKHOPPER703 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Streetking (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my favorites....


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

*my firs bike...i love to ride it...*


----------



## ZURENNARRH (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey all i'm new here, this is my 2 week old Cube Reaction GTC Pro










so far only changed the bars and stem to Easton Monkeylite XC and Race Face Turbine 70mm










saddle and seatpost will be next, not sure if i want to get a dropper post or something like a Thomson Masterpiece... hmmmm choices!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*Alessi , an italian manufacturer*

of my young friend Denis ( he's a rocket )


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

My new Voodoo rigid.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Picked this up today..I really like it. A bit on the heavy side but I looked at other entry level bikes and they seem to be close. Some how in my head i was thinking like 25 pounds lol.

Only got about 10 miles on it so far (went out with my 9 year old)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

machine4321 said:


> Picked this up today..I really like it. A bit on the heavy side but I looked at other entry level bikes and they seem to be close. Some how in my head i was thinking like 25 pounds lol.
> 
> Only got about 10 miles on it so far (went out with my 9 year old)


What bike is that? I really like it :thumbsup: Frame geometry and tubes look similar to some frames that Giant makes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It does look a little like the brown Giant!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Devinci is a company out of quebec canada. As far as i know they are k own for there road bikes and there full suspension stuff. Really nice bike as far as i can tell. Paid 670 canadian for it


----------



## jomy111 (Jun 24, 2011)

very inspiring photoes


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

*hi guy...just got my new item for my spez... 
make's me feelin good to ride it...love it...*


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

My Access XCL after doing a post-build six month tune and adding the final pieces (Titec Hellbent post and a lightweight saddle).


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

boxman12 said:


> My Access XCL after doing a post-build six month tune and adding the final pieces (Titec Hellbent post and a lightweight saddle).


very nice bro...nice saddle...i like it...hopefully soon got em'


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

boxman12 said:


> My Access XCL after doing a post-build six month tune and adding the final pieces (Titec Hellbent post and a lightweight saddle).


What saddle is it?


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What saddle is it?


It's a Selle Italia knock-off that I took off of my road bike before I sold it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Right on! I'm looking for a good, very light saddle. It will be the last part I need for my 1x9.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Latest build with IGH.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

Cool beanz with the IGH. I just built one myself. I guess they're getting more popular. Here's mine. Recycled a Hardrock frame for this thing. Painted it myself. Between the camo paint and the IGH, its pretty unique. I would like to get some nicer pics out in the woods, except you might not be able to see it! LOLOL


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

boxman12 said:


> My Access XCL after doing a post-build six month tune and adding the final pieces (Titec Hellbent post and a lightweight saddle).


I just have a similar frame...do not know around how much travel forks where they design? will they take a manitou S with 3 inches?


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

beebop said:


> *hi guy...just got my new item for my spez...
> make's me feelin good to ride it...love it...*


Nice Hardtail mate, looks like a '10/'11 model? 
I see the Hardtails at the moment are running Shimano (my '05 has SRAM X-7), how does it go? Also couldn't help noticing your BB7's (at least I think you're running them, hard to tell). How are you finding them on the Hardrock?
And out of curiosity have you done any other interesting mods (not to up to date on the new Hardrocks as I'm starting to look more towards the Specialized Enduro so I wouldn't know whats stock or standard.)

As for the thread, here's a few pics of my stock 05 Hardrock.
I'll post some pictures later of it with the BB7's when they arrive


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

Specialized03 said:


> Nice Hardtail mate, looks like a '10/'11 model?
> I see the Hardtails at the moment are running Shimano (my '05 has SRAM X-7), how does it go? Also couldn't help noticing your BB7's (at least I think you're running them, hard to tell). How are you finding them on the Hardrock?
> And out of curiosity have you done any other interesting mods (not to up to date on the new Hardrocks as I'm starting to look more towards the Specialized Enduro so I wouldn't know whats stock or standard.)
> 
> ...


ty mate...this is the hardrock 2010 models...first thing i got Sram X4 8speeds....then im upgraded with some drivetrain with shimano XT 9 speeds....i'm really like it ride with 9's
I'm never known the specialized Enduro mate...i'm gonna check it soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## b0mb3r (Feb 12, 2011)

saw this thread and had post my hardtail


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*HT Tamales*









In front of the "Museo de la Nacion" (National Museum) City of Lima, Peru...


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> I just have a similar frame...do not know around how much travel forks where they design? will they take a manitou S with 3 inches?


Right now it's got a 100mm travel fork and the head tube angle is just a wee bit slack. I think the frame would be best with an 80mm fork and will replace it in time. So yeah, the S will be fine.


----------



## ace2325 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sick builds in this thread


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

From today's ride:


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice bike and nice area to ride...

gracias


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> Nice bike and nice area to ride...
> 
> gracias


Thank you.

It is a very nice place to ride. Located within the Philadelphia City limits and only a ten minute drive from home. Offers a lot of technical singletrack, killer climbs, and beautiful scenery. The main path (Bridal Path or Forbidden Drive, gravel, wiiiiiide) hosts many a walker and jogger and locals picnicking and fishing. But once you head off up the hills it's pure peace and tranquility. In fact, I only saw two other bikers on the good stuff in over two hours. It'll be a bit more used on the weekends, but still not bad at all.


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Most recent photo of my bike that i posted in WW section.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*with new tires*

michelin rock't 2.25"


----------



## LucasARG (Dec 29, 2010)

I just finished it, _1997 Sunn Xircuit_


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

^^^nice!


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally got around to posting some pics of my BB7 conversion 
Couldn't be happier with the stopping power, the flakjackets were a cinch to install with the proper tools.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

*11' Giant XTC 2 29er*

Just took a few shots a few minutes ago.

https://tumblr.com/xvs3lph10s


----------



## I.D (Jul 18, 2011)

LucasARG said:


> I just finished it, _1997 Sunn Xircuit_


nice rear wheel "kickstand" you got there


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## earlychang (Nov 11, 2010)

*VanNicholas Zion*

Flame:Zion 17
Fork:Exotic Carbon


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## sonoran29er (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## tpm7 (May 14, 2007)

New build, sorry for the phone pic. Oh and sonoran29er, I like your rotors... and frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pininfarina599 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

My three ladies:


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

indian fire trail said:


> My three ladies:


Nice Diamondback DBR Axis TT. Here is mine. I got this in 1994 and I still enjoy riding it. I see you have some newer XTR stuff on yours. I still have the old 8-speed M900 XTR derailleurs with Grip Shift shifters and XT M737 cassette, and the same Cook Bros crankset and White Industries bottom bracket that I installed in 1994. I've got some used X.0 derailleurs, cassette, and twist shifters in my garage, so I'll probably upgrade it to 9-speed at some point.

The photo is with the original rigid fork, but now it has a 2002 SID fork on it that someone gave me. The SID is less punishing, but it handles better with the rigid fork.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

My New Hardtail XC!!! it's a Sweeeeeet ride!!


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> My New Hardtail XC!!! it's a Sweeeeeet ride!!


Very nice! I love my Access.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

*here's my recent build*

I had/have a 2000 schwinn rocket 88 stage 2 (FS) that I can't find replacement sleeve bearings for....so I bought this frame online for 69 bucks and built this with it. I've put a few rides on it and it is a sweet hardtail!


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gotta start somewhere.

Going on vaca Wednesday and get back I'm going to install new stem, bars, shifters, grips, and bar end plugs. And it is going to the LBS for a tune/service. Probalbly upgrade the derailers and chain for smoother shifting, and maybe the drivetrain. Definatley a real suspention fork maybe for Xmas if I have the money . Learn how to work on bikes while making this one a pretty sweet beginer. :thumbsup:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's some photo's of my pride and joy. I built this bike up from a 2005 GT Aggressor frame. These pics are right after some recent work on the bike. The seat, brake levers, and shift levers haven't been adjusted and tightened yet.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

boxman12 said:


> Very nice! I love my Access.


Thank you! do you have pics of your's on here?


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

WhtKnightGdHart said:


> Thank you! do you have pics of your's on here?


Yes, on a couple of pages. 
Here's one anyway.


----------



## WhtKnightGdHart (Jul 19, 2011)

boxman12 said:


> Yes, on a couple of pages.
> Here's one anyway.


Nice bike! looks good! I just put 60 miles on mine in the last 2 days.


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's my Fly Ti 26er.


From Motobecane Fly Ti 26er


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

1998 S-Works Team with Rock Shox Sid fork and an LX/XTR build


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Ok well it's not finished yet but here is my HT:








Just a little more sanding and she'll be ready for primer and paint! It's a K2 zed 3.0 and here's a picture of it the day I got it:








The bike was neglected pretty bad...hell I found it in a dumpster! Eventually I'd like to make it into a nice all mountain rig but till funds permit I'm just gonna paint, clean, and get her back to a rideable state.


----------



## polecats03 (May 14, 2011)

2010 Scott Aspect 55 - old photos - added on 80mm easton stem and easton havoc DH bars. upgrading fork to RockShox Sektor and Mavic Crossride Disc wheels soon.


----------



## beebop (Jun 7, 2011)

my other HT scott scale 70 2010...
i like it...:thumbsup:


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

My 05 Stumpjumper. It gets a bath once a year.


----------



## headosaur (May 16, 2007)

It's pretty fast.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## leo3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Frame: Airborne Lancaster
Fork: RockShox SID TEAM shock with remote lockout
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thompson 
Bars: Easton MonkeyLite Carbonfiber
Mixture of Shimano XT/XTR drivetrain
Hubs: Deore disc brake
Brakes: Magura Marta SL carbon fiber handled disc brakes
Pedals: Crank Bros


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so jealous of that green Geax tire. Where did you get it?? Want to sell/trade?


----------



## leo3000 (Aug 31, 2011)

try ebay


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

It's still not finished but here's an updated picture:









Man I'm getting anxious!!


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

What frame is that and where can I get one? I'm completely serious, it looks brilliant.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

nikojan said:


> What frame is that and where can I get one? I'm completely serious, it looks brilliant.


It's a 2004 K2 zed 3.0. I found the bike in a dumpster and stripped it down and sanded it and then spray painted it with rustoleum! I wet sanded with 1500 grit then polished with a rubbing compound to get a good shine on it. Came out pretty nice I think...the pictures just don't do it justice. Here's some pics of it they day I brought it home and the paint process:


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Well here it is just finished up...it still needs grips and new pedals but otherwise it's rideable right now!


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

Just before leaving the urban jungle. The rear tire was a 2" semislick.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Hardtail, with gratuitous man ass included.


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

My XTC W in Jizera Mountains :thumbsup:


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Bump for some hardtail love........................uh......yeah.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Mine...

















In the air...









Love my steel HT29er! :thumbsup:


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

ImaFred said:


> Mine...


LOVE this pic!


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Some new pics, just because. Well, to show off an upgrade or two.


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

My mistress from the far east.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's mine... It's heavy (although the frame is under 4 pounds) but that just makes my legs stronger.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Still flying.
CK hubs and done.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Just added the Manitou Tower Pro fork and now down to 23.5 lbs.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Saw this at a shop in downtown Stuttgart. At first glance I thought it was a fully but closer inspection revealed it was a hardtail. An interesting trellis frame design that looked heavy. 









It's a Pelagro PB1, more info here


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Twice as many tubes. Twice as heavy?


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Weighs more than my road bike, less than my dirt bike. Still thinks it's a cool-looking bike.


----------



## Coffinmaker (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow some beautiful bikes here!!!


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbadwulff said:


> Twice as many tubes. Twice as heavy?


Probably about 1.85 times as heavy


----------



## Dawbs96 (Feb 5, 2012)

GT Aggressor XC2 09 Frame
Rockshox Revelation RLT 140 forks, charge spoon saddle. dmr v8 copys
schwalbe crazy bob urban tyres 
sram x 7 rear derralier and shifters


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Man schristie11, that Cannondale is so new and clean it still has the reflectors on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

*2003 Kona revived*

I bought a 2003 Kona Stuff for $80 shipped. Had a K2 with bad swing arm. Used the parts from the K2 to build my new Kona. 
I own a refinishing company and the pain job is called dark cherry pearl (my own paint mix)
This isn't finished yet. I have a shock seat post coming, white cable housings, new grips, and rapid fire shifters are on the way.
I had to have the "stuff" decals special made and didn't have installed yet when these pics were taken.
When I have the bike 100% I'll update. This build cost me just about $250 total.
before:








after:
















Update: just waiting on cable housings and seat post w/clamp and trigger shifts


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

Just finished this build


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Very sharp! And your going to love the Tower Pro


----------



## ligniteminer (May 10, 2012)

Rode it a few times, it is just a touch plush for me but I do like it a lot.


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

It will take you a few rides in various terrain to get the ABS dialed in but once you do all will be good


----------



## peanuthead (May 31, 2004)

Santa Cruz Highball


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

My '94 (I think) Bontrager OR Race Lite, converted to an SS...


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's mine:
Trek 4300 Disc
WTB Speed V Pro Gel Saddle
Titec Knock Post
Velociraptors F&R
Stock drivetrain
For the money, Ive been extremely happy with this bike. Been beating on it since early 2009. Eventually it will get upgrades in the drivetrain but everything still works well.


----------



## michel77 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mine below!





































:thumbsup:


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

The old and the new.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Here's mine , Bianchi Oetzi , Absalon replica frame.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome Bianchi.. I want


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's my ladies


----------



## ViltusVilks (Feb 12, 2012)

Scale 29er Custom


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

*2005 Kona Kula*

It might not be very new but I love it anyway.Any one knw why these bikes arent more populay?


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I find myself riding this more and more, longer and longer, while my full squish gathers a coat of dust,


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I just did an upgrade swapping my components from my old Titus Riddler to a used IF I scored on Ebay. At the same time, I went to new wider bars and decided to give a Manitou Marvel fork a try. So for loving it, but still dialing in the fork a bit.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Not the lightest, but she treats me well out there.


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

jerry68 said:


> I find myself riding this more and more, longer and longer, while my full squish gathers a coat of dust,


Wow, up til now, I thought I had the only Interloc Tempest in the world. Don't see them around very often.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Still going strong! 1997 Kona King Kahuna.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's my Eriksen 650B


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

2013 Scott Scale 1x10
Full XT
Fox Float fork
Renthal stem 
Renthal Carbon Fatbars
Flow EX rims tubeless/w
Chris King hubs
RaceFace W/N 36 tooth chainring
RaceFace bash 
XT Shadow plus rear derailer
VP 001 pedals


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine 2012 trek wahoo.
DMR V12s
Azonic Riser bar with ODI Grips
Captian Control tires.

Want to do a 1x10 converson to it and replace the junk fork soon.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My Chromag Kamui.










Works for me!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Did this cheap build right before winter and have been pleasantly surprised


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

At 21.5# and ready for race season


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

scrublover said:


> My Chromag Kamui.
> Works for me!


Whoa!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Mid season 2013 (2013.5) Scott Scale 740

All XT.

The only mods are tubeless and 1x10 (36t Raceface NarrowWide)


----------



## scaribas (Oct 30, 2006)

2002 Stumpjumper. Needed a new drivetrain, so I made it a 1X9 on the cheap.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Scrappy jr. said:


> 2013 Scott Scale 1x10
> Full XT
> Fox Float fork
> Renthal stem
> ...


Hello scrappy, nice bike - good components. I take it you ride JD park often?


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah I ride at JD when it's not too dry! That sugar sands brutal! Lol. I work all over Martin and Palm Beach so I take my bike and ride the trail I'm closest to. I like West Deleay cause they have a decent little jump section but I ride most of the local trails. I haven't made it to Markham or Virginia Key yet but I probably will be shortly. I really wanna go hit Santos for the weekend!


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

forgive my ignorance but what is an XC bike?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Leonardo Jose Nieves said:


> forgive my ignorance but what is an XC bike?


Cross country bike. I'd describe it but I don't want to open that can of worms.

Posted via mobile


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> Cross country bike. I'd describe it but I don't want to open that can of worms.
> 
> Posted via mobile


HaHa funny but true


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

pamt said:


> HaHa funny but true




Posted via mobile


----------



## pamt (May 28, 2009)

Sweet bike Krunk but a 36T on the front! You must have the legs of Thor. I'm running an XX1 setup with a 30T on the the front and have been contemplating dropping that down to a 28T to gain some extra climbing HP and I'm a closet Roadie


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

pamt said:


> Sweet bike Krunk but a 36T on the front! You must have the legs of Thor. I'm running an XX1 setup with a 30T on the the front and have been contemplating dropping that down to a 28T to gain some extra climbing HP and I'm a closet Roadie


I run 34t / 11-36t and it's perfect for all riding in my opinion

Posted via mobile


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

pamt said:


> Sweet bike Krunk but a 36T on the front! You must have the legs of Thor. I'm running an XX1 setup with a 30T on the the front and have been contemplating dropping that down to a 28T to gain some extra climbing HP and I'm a closet Roadie


It helps that I'm in Florida.

It's not that bad though, it's a 1:1 climbing gear ratio since my cassette is a 11-36.

I may try out a 34t, but I'm afraid I'll spin out at the top of the gear on flat areas

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> It helps that I'm in Florida.
> 
> It's not that bad though, it's a 1:1 climbing gear ratio since my cassette is a 11-36.
> 
> ...


Haha. Funny, my reply on support of your gearing choice comes from South Florida as well.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

TwoNin9r said:


> Haha. Funny, my reply on support of your gearing choice comes from South Florida as well.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Florida is the home of the 1x setups haha

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

pamt said:


> Sweet bike Krunk but a 36T on the front! You must have the legs of Thor. I'm running an XX1 setup with a 30T on the the front and have been contemplating dropping that down to a 28T to gain some extra climbing HP and I'm a closet Roadie


36t works Awesome! So glad I went 1x10!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Florida is the home of the 1x setups haha
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


absolutely. haha did it first on my trail rig and just received my 34t N/W for my race setup today.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I still roll on the ol' ti 26er,


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful moots. 

My GT looks very similar (grey/white scheme) but nowhere near that nice.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

heybrady said:


> Beautiful moots.
> 
> My GT looks very similar (grey/white scheme) but nowhere near that nice.


Not a Moots, it's an Ibis!


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Haha just noticed that. Was reading on my phone when I posted the reply.

Either way, nice bike.

Here's mine


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

All cleaned up


----------



## Vic-20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

